# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Décision de la guilde sur l'usage d'Éternité.

## Maximelene

On n'envisage pas de vendre l'arme sans avoir d'abord un projet précis en tête pour l'utilisation de l'argent.

Si tu veux un tome commandeur, sache que de toute façon le financement ne se fera pas par la banque de guilde, mais par les joueurs. N'hésite pas à lancer un Ptigrathon pour demander une participation, si tu as de bonnes raisons ça fonctionne bien.  :;): 

Edit Zepolak:
Origine de la discussion : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/81...-m-an-achiever!

----------


## Zepolak

> Hello ici.
> Je viens quémander un tag commander à la guilde, tout en ne sachant pas ce que vous avez décidé de faire avec l'arme de Narquois.
> Si vous pensez la vendre alors le tome m'intéresserait. Je suis là à pratiquement toutes les missions de guilde et je pourrais aussi m'en servir régulièrement en mcm pour servir de repère backline aux RAID, voir de tag quand zepo flâne dans la file  ou m'essayer au lead PU (peut être).
> 
> Si vous ne pensez pas vendre l'arme, oubliez le paragraphe ci-dessus.


À vrai dire on en a débattu entre animateur et on en a pas sortir une direction claire. 
Y a les partisans de la revente immédiate (notamment crainte de piratage orienté) et ceux préférant la garder pour diverses raisons (tel que contre à l'inflation, hypothétique "râtelier de guilde", etc...)

Edit : yep, Maxi a pas tort, on a fait le -thon jusqu'à présent, je trouve que c'est pas mal comme idée de persister dedans. Je mets 5po sur Tygra (avis à celui qui lancer la topac !)

----------


## Caf

Franchement vendez l'arme et filez un tome à Ptitgras. Le rapport amélioration de l’expérience de jeu des canards/prix est largement meilleur que de balancer 50 po par la fenêtre pour arène spvp dont tout le monde se fout qui aura occupé 10 canards sur 2 soirées.

Perso c'est CPC qui m'a payé le tome et je compte plus le nombre d'heures à jouer et faire des conneries pour passer de bons moment suivi par un bon paquet de canards qui, je l’espère, ont pu apprécier ces moments.
Et un lead sous Ptitgras c'est l'assurance de bien s'amuser et d'améliorer l'expérience de jeu des canards. Donc non, ce n'est pas du tout un mauvais investissement et oui, c'est à ça que devrait servir les sous de banque de guilde.... Bref ça reste mon avis, encore une fois.  ::):

----------


## Maderone

De toute façon on a 300 po et quelques en banque, je vois absolument pas l'intérêt de vendre Éternité pour payer un truc à 100 po alors qu'on a 3 fois le montant dans le coffre.

Et puis on a plus qu'insisté pour faire un othon, il ne veut pas, eh bah tant pis pour lui hein.

----------


## Caf

Peu importe, mais je trouve qu'à travers ce fil de discussion on ressent surtout des problèmes d'égo etc... alors qu'à la base le but est "Comment peut-on utiliser cet argent pour améliorer l'expérience de jeu des Canards ?" C'est ça le plus important, le reste osef comme on dit.  :;): 

Edit : ouais bon en vacance on lit pas beaucoup :P

----------


## Tygra

Je veux pas me meler de ce qui me regarde pas mais,
le problème n'est pas dans le "othon" Maderone. Un "othon" ça veut dire que la guilde en a besoin et que la personne en question n'a pas les moyens. C'est faux sur au moins un des points.

Maintenant, soit l'arme reste en banque parce que son propriétaire va revenir, soit il faut la vendre avant que les nouveaux légendaires + les nouvelles méthodes d'acquisition des légendaires débarquent (ie, bientôt) parce que son prix risque de chuter. Risque hein, je suis pas prophète.
Dans le cas où elle est vendue, l'énorme surplus d'argent dans la banque peut alors servir pour financer un tome "pas indispensable mais ça ferait pas de mal", alors que la personne en question aurait les moyens personnels de le faire.

M'enfin l'énorme surplus d'argent pourrait aussi servir à des personnes plus nécessiteuses. Mais c'est un autre chantier.

----------


## Maderone

Caf, on avait décidé depuis longtemps que le financement des tomes se feraient par les canards eux même. Parce que comme ça, c'est à eux de choisir quoi faire de leur argent. S'ils veulent financer un tome pour un joueur (rappelons quand même que dès qu'on finance un tome à quelqu'un il se barre dans les jours qui viennent  ::ninja:: ), ils envoient directement leurs dons. L'argent de la guilde c'est pour la guilde même si pour le moment on en fait un peu rien.

Par rapport au prix de l'arme qui risquerait de chuter, j'en avais parlé avec les animateurs. Zepo lui pense que garder Eternité comme tel c'est une valeur sûre ou je sais plus trop comment il a dit. On a un peu discuté entre animateur pour savoir quoi faire de l'arme, mais on s'est pas vraiment décidé. 

Chaque solution a ses avantages et inconvénients en fait. Le truc c'est que ça sert à rien de la vendre si c'est pour rien en faire. On avait parlé de faire des concours avec des tas de lots, genre précurseur, accès à la banque infini, tonique infini, instruments... Etc. Mais encore faut-il les organiser, ces compétitions. Après c'est libre à la discussion. Ca fait partie de "l'argent" de la guilde et si vous voulez en faire quelque chose, n'hésitez pas à débattre, donner des idées. Nous on attend que ça, d'avoir une direction pour cette arme. Et non Narquois ne revient pas sur le jeu, donc on garde son arme ! ^^

----------


## Maximelene

Il faudra m'expliquer où sont les problèmes d'ego (oui, c'est comme ça que ça s'écrit  ::trollface::   ::ninja::  :c'estuntauntpastaperplz: ) dans ces discussions, j'ai un peu de mal à en voir personnellement.

Après, on avait effectivement décidé que les tomes ne seraient pas financés par la guilde directement. Chacun est donc libre de donner ou non, et du coup il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir un débat sur l'utilité ou non : si les gens jugent ça utile, ils participent, tout simplement.

Après, moi je suis aussi d'avis de vendre l'arme et d'en profiter pour utiliser de l'argent. Mais ce n'est pas l'avis qui a prédominé lors des discussions entre animateurs, et à l'heure actuelle aucune idée valable n'est venu influencer ce choix. Sans savoir ce que l'on ferait de cet afflux d'argent, on ne fait rien. Mais comme dit Maderone, si vous avez des idées, n'hésitez pas, on est preneurs !  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> Mais comme dit Maderone, si vous avez des idées, n'hésitez pas, on est preneurs !


Et ceci est vraiment à prendre au sens premier, sans aucun type de "préjugé" ou d'arrogance. On est vraiment preneur.

Là comme ça, dans la situation actuelle, je vois cette arme comme un trophée + une espèce de garantie pour le futur. Je ne m'intéresse pas trop à une chute de prix car on n'est pas tellement en train de parler spéculation : on n'est pas un fond de pension. Cette arme a un prix, qui sera celui qu'on obtiendra au moment où on aura quelque chose de précis en tête, avec. Ce don m'a un peu inquiété pour tout dire parce que multiplier par 10 le coffre de guilde, c'est pas anodin. J'espère que ça n'affectera pas la guilde (vu que l'intention de Narquois était clairement l'inverse  ::):  ).

----------


## Tygra

> Ce qui me gêne un peu dans cette histoire, c'est que Ptit Gras ne semble pas vraiment désirer ce tome.


Oui mais non.
Si on se base sur les "il me semble que", alors Maxi est un gros blaireau. Quoique ...  ::ninja:: 
Je pense que Gras aimerait bien un tome pour les utilités RvR et Missions/Events de guilde qu'il vous a expliqué, mais qu'il n'est pas près à sacrifier une partie de sa fortune personnelle pour ceci dans le sens où : 1/ ce n'est pas indispensable pour aucune des deux activités, on s'en sort bien comme ça, ce serait du confort.  2/ le légendaire est plus important à ses yeux.

Il pensait, à tord probablement du coup, qu'avoir 2000po dans la banque et ne pas s'en servir est stupide.
J'ai tendance à penser la même chose, les intérêts de la banque étant de 0%.

Après comme je l'ai dit auparavant, si on a pas besoin d'un tome de commander (ou que quelqu'un préfère un -thon pour ceci), autant distribuer ces 2000po d'une autre manière.
Que ce soit par un jeu, par distribution générale, par évaluation de dossiers d'assistance financière ou part tirage des numéros au bingo. Peu importe, mais il faudra dealer avec tout ça de manière sérieuse.

Contrairement à Zepopo, je ne pense pas qu'avoir Eternity stockée en banque soit un trophée : c'est une icône, dans la banque privée.
Si encore ça nous donnait à tous une couronne et un manteau d'hermine ...
Pour moi ce sont de potentiels po, pas plus. Ou alors on la donne a quelqu'un qui est chargé de gueuler dans l'Arche que CPC c'est trop des beaux gosses canards qui lui ont prêté un légendaire.

----------


## Zepolak

> Si encore ça nous donnait à tous une couronne et un manteau d'hermine ...


Imaginer un râtelier de guilde +2% MF par arme légendaire ne serait pas complétement choquant au vu de ce que les mecs ont déjà pondu dans le passé.

M'enfin, mon idée, qui n'en est qu'une parmi d'autres, est que changer notre comportement parce qu'on a reçu un gros cadeau, c'est une mauvaise idée. Comme ces gagnants du loto qui distribuent les thunasses qu'ils ont gagnées, et se retrouvent à la fin avec moins qu'avant (perte de leur amis dans le processus). Bref, je suis partisan de toute solution qui paraît juste à tous ou presque. Vraiment pas envie de nous voir nous déchirer pour des histoires de thunes virtuelles. (Pour ça aussi qu'on en a parlé entre animateurs)

----------


## Maximelene

Mon avis c'est que ne pas changer notre comportement, et donc ne strictement rien faire et garder "au cas où peut-être un jour..." n'est pas non plus une bonne idée.

Je te rappelle aussi que les légendaires ont été conçues pour être des accomplissements personnels. Je les vois mal introduire des bonus de guilde liés, et même s'ils le faisaient ça impliquerait qu'un joueur porte l'arme, et donc qu'on décide de quelqu'un a qui la donner.

Bref, pas facile. Maie je reste d'accord sur le fait que si on veut la vendre, il faut d'abord une raison pour utiliser l'argent.

----------


## Lanilor

Une raison de vendre l'arme ? Pouvoir offrir 20 tomes à des canards qui n'en n'ont pas. Ainsi nous ferons avancer l'objectif principal de la guilde : 1 canard = 1 tome !  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Ouais mais après, t'offres à qui ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Aux pauvres et nécessiteux qui ont du mal à se faire de la thune, genre Nessou  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

Pour moi, il y a deux options.

Soit on met en place un système de redistribution des gains liés à la vente d'Éternité. Que ce soit via un évènement ou une série d'évènements (financement des récompenses), un envoi à chaque membre de la guilde (mais je ne vois pas comment faire ça de façon égalitaire, étant donné le peu de données que l'on a sur nos membres), l'achat d'un élément (hypothétique à ce jour) qui soit la propriété de la guilde dans son ensemble (comme un hall de guilde), le financement d'une action particulière, etc. Dans ce cas, l'objectif est de délester la guilde de la valeur de l'objet tout en l'enrichissant ou en enrichissant ses membres.

La valeur d'Éternité fait que l'organisation d'un tel système est extrêmement complexe. Le risque de créer un sentiment d'injustice, des conflits intra-personnels, des discussions d'arbitrage, etc., me semble juste immense étant donné la valeur qui est en jeu. Honnêtement, à moins de proposer quelque chose de très bien ficelé, d'indiscutable et capable de faire l'unanimité chez les canards - ce qui serait un petit miracle - je ne vois pas comment on peut obtenir une balance positive (i.e. plus de fun, moins de drama).

Soit on conserve l'épée pour une durée indéterminée à destination d'une action indéterminée. Qui peut être la concrétisation d'un plan tel qu'évoqué plus haut, l'arrivée d'une mise à jour nécessitant une forte dépense de la guilde, le retour de Narquois qui garde toute légitimité pour la récupérer, ou, en fin de compte, l'éventuelle évaporation dans le temps de la valeur de l'objet. C'est le status quo.

Si des canards se sentent les plumes d'organiser quelque chose autour de cette épée (ou de sa valeur), faut pas hésiter.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'allais préciser que Ptit gras n'a jamais dit qu'il ne mettrait pas une partie de la somme de sa propre poche mais je ne voudrais pas non plus parler à sa place  ::ninja:: 

Les autres animateurs connaissent déjà ma position : on vend et on achète tout plein de trucs. Précurseurs, objets indestructibles, gemmes, tomes, miniatures, teintures rares, quaggans roses, pleinnnnnns de choses.
On pourrait offrir ainsi de meilleurs récompenses à des événements qu'on aime bien et qui fédèrent la guilde comme les chasses aux trésors de Pure (qu'il finance seul), les courses de puzzle (sans récompense je crois) de Mad, motiver Vaaahn à reprendre son gros event, les combats en arène CPC de Max (et ses events RP  ::ninja:: ), ect ...

----------


## silence

Je pense que l'on doit écarter la question des dramas éventuels, réfléchir comme cela ne mène à rien, surtout vu le potentiel infini de nos membres.  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

Filez moi tout le pognon sinon, je serai quoi en faire. Être trop riche c'est pas bon non plus, je me sacrifie donc pour la bonne cause.  ::ninja::

----------


## Myron

Sinon on s'achète tout les minipets et chaque membre de la guilde peut tous les stocker le temps d'avoir le succès. 
On file 200po à tout le monde le temps de faire leur succès aussi.

On achète également de quoi faire le succès de boisson en guilde. Ça existe des plateaux d'alcool? ^^

Dur de faire plaisir à tout le monde...

----------


## Maximelene

> Sinon on s'achète tout les minipets et chaque membre de la guilde peut tous les stocker le temps d'avoir le succès.


Ça c'est pas con !  ::o:

----------


## Hasunay

Autant pour les minipets c'est très intéressant mais les po je trouve ça un peu trop risqué personnellement ...

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais, mais les minipets... surtout qu'il y a un titre sympa à la clé...

----------


## Bartinoob

Marrant, l'inverse me semble plus problématique. Les minipets exo valent entre 100 et 200 po chacun, si je me trompe pas. Le pack complet, ça doit pouvoir aller chercher dans les 600 po facilement ...

(Ceci dit, je cracherais pas sur un titre en plus. Au pire, on rackette papry  ::ninja:: )

----------


## olih

> Marrant, l'inverse me semble plus problématique. Les minipets exo valent entre 100 et 200 po chacun, si je me trompe pas. Le pack complet, ça doit pouvoir aller chercher dans les 600 po facilement ...
> 
> (Ceci dit, je cracherais pas sur un titre en plus. Au pire, on rackette papry )


 Ou tatsu  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Maximelene

> Marrant, l'inverse me semble plus problématique. Les minipets exo valent entre 100 et 200 po chacun, si je me trompe pas. Le pack complet, ça doit pouvoir aller chercher dans les 600 po facilement ...


Sachant que ceux des events ne comptent pas, y'en a déjà pour 520po de familiers exotiques. Je m'attendais à moins.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Sachant que ceux des events ne comptent pas, y'en a déjà pour 520po de familiers exotiques. Je m'attendais à moins.


Y'a en tout, 1 minipet de plus que le total nécessaire pour le succès.
Le mini prêtre revenant de Balthazar compte pour le succès, ce qui permet de bypass le chacalope miniature pour les moins fortunés.

Je confirme que les minipet de la catégorie spéciaux ne comptent pas.

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, ça fait donc 380po de familiers exotiques. Quand même.  ::sad::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Achetez les minipet pour que tout le monde ai son succès, et après les louer à la semaine (à un tarif pas cher) et l'argent de la location va dans la banque de guilde?

----------


## Maximelene

Eh ouais, on pourrait faire de CPC une grande guilde industrielle, engrangeant des milliers de po !  ::o: 

Je me propose pour le poste de comptable !  ::lol::

----------


## Drlecteur

Ah mais je vous dis pas d'organiser des trucs, je dis juste que vous créez pas la dynamique

Créez une dynamique, c'est exactement ce que ce post fait, sans le vouloir, c'est ouvrir un débat productifs, ou des gens vont donner des idées; inspirer d'autres joueurs, confronter les avis etc

En tant que animateurs, c'est aussi a vous de provoquer ces moments, non ? En parlant et en remettant en cause l'organisation de la guilde: ce que vous gérez d'ailleurs; En informant les gens de ce qu'ils peuvent faire, ne pas faire, des infos pertinentes etc
En tant que membre simple, je ne me permettrai pas d'ouvrir un débat sur la vente d'une légendaire, ce qui est plutôt le rôle des animateurs [par animateur, j'imagine que ce sont surtout des joueurs impliqué dans la guilde, connaissant les tenants et aboutissants des décisions];

C'est exactement ce que fais ce post, je regrette juste que ca soit pas plus réguliers

----------


## olih

Peut être parce qu'à la base la "guilde" insert coinz, c'est simplement une facilité pour les gens venant de cpc de se retrouver sur gw2 et de jouer ensemble ?
On n'a jamais été une "vraie" guilde, au sens mmo, même au niveau hiérarchique.
On a simplement des "animateurs" pour gérer la vie de tous les jours de la guilde, rien de plus, rien de moins et c'était défini comme ça dès le départ.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Ça vous dirait pas de trouver un ptit cancéreux en phase terminal ou un truc du genre (Maderone il est plein de couleurs bizarres, surement pas bon signe) et lui filer. Non mais imaginez la pub: "Insert Coinz redonne le sourire à un mourant", on serait célèbre, FAMOUS!

Bon voilà c'était mon idée de merde un soir de fatigue.  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> Ça vous dirait pas de trouver un ptit cancéreux en phase terminal ou un truc du genre (Maderone il est plein de couleurs bizarres, surement pas bon signe) et lui filer. Non mais imaginez la pub: "Insert Coinz redonne le sourire à un mourant", on serait célèbre, FAMOUS!
> 
> Bon voilà c'était mon idée de merde un soir de fatigue.


Mieux, la détruire dans une mise en scène grandiose.  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

> Mieux, la détruire dans une mise en scène grandiose.


On la détruit devant des ptits cancéreux qui rêvent que de l'avoir  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> On la détruit devant des ptits cancéreux qui rêvent que de l'avoir


 :Bave: .

----------


## Mr Slurp

> On la détruit devant des ptits cancéreux qui rêvent que de l'avoir


S'pas très très neutral slave ça  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> S'pas très très neutral slave ça


C'est même carrément chaotic convivial !  ::trollface::

----------


## Lanilor

> Ça vous dirait pas de trouver un ptit cancéreux en phase terminal ou un truc du genre (Maderone il est plein de couleurs bizarres, surement pas bon signe) et lui filer. Non mais imaginez la pub: "Insert Coinz redonne le sourire à un mourant", on serait célèbre, FAMOUS!
> 
> Bon voilà c'était mon idée de merde un soir de fatigue.


J'ai une petite gardienne cancéreuse qui veut bien avoir Eternité si ça peut vous débarrasser  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Une gardienne cancéreuse en phase terminale, c'est une Odrhannite aigüe assurée (après avoir équiper le dit légendaire  ::trollface:: ).

----------


## Voodoo EngeO

Hmmm... j'ai pas lu tous les 340 messages précédents, mais je propose qu'on vende Éternité, et qu'on achète à la place 2 armes légendaires (qui sont moins chères, donc) qu'on garderait dans le coffre de guilde.

----------


## Ptit gras

Et avec ça on s'achète 2500 exos (un de chaque) et on les garde en banque  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

> Hmmm... j'ai pas lu tous les 340 messages précédents, mais je propose qu'on vende Éternité, et qu'on achète à la place 2 armes légendaires (qui sont moins chères, donc) qu'on garderait dans le coffre de guilde.


J'ai rigolé  :^_^:

----------


## Wizi

Je préviens c'est pas mon idée à la base, ça vient d'une discussion sur mumble avec les habitués du mumble, mais j'adhère complètement :

- On garde Éternité et pour pas qu'elle se sente seule, avec l'aide de tout les cpc on crée toutes les autres légendaires du jeu pour aller dans le coffre de guilde !

Ça demande un petit effort et d'organiser le tout, mais c'est tout à fait faisable.

----------


## Maderone

Vous pouvez toujours crever pour avoir mon pognon pour ce but à la con  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Wizi veut me troller avec la Légende ?
W. T. F. ?

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai eu une révélation.
Tout le monde sait que noël représente la naissance de Jésus Christ.

Du coup, je propose de faire un Asura (afro) nommé "Rhésous Krist" .
On enverrai 3 rois élem à la canopée pour lui offrir Éternité.

Comme ça, chaque année, toute la Tyrie fêtera l'avènement de Rhésous Krist, porteur de l’Éternité.

----------


## Maderone

Non, vraiment, va te coucher  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Les deux dernières idées me plaisent  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

J'aime beaucoup l'idée de Pure.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai des conditions.
"Rhésus Crie" parce que dans la plupart des autres langues, le "u" se prononce "ou".
Trois éléms reines (dont Lyri) parce que comme ça la guilde se sentira obligée de leur faire un Bisfrost à chacune.
Et qui va jouer l'asura élu ?  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

> Et qui va jouer l'asura élu ?


Tout de suite les questions qui fâchent...  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

On a déjà soibo dans le rôle de Juda pour la Cène.

----------


## Ptit gras

J'ai un asura afro (et affreux) à disposition, mais j'espère que les rois mages arrivent blindés de thune sinon je vous renvoie en Mésopotamie  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

J'ai 2 avis sur le sujet malgré le fait que je ne joue plus à gw2 :

- Un p*tain d'objet plein de pixels dans un jeu vidéo, vendez le osef zêtes plein de thunes et vous organisez des concours entre CPC avec des objets/sous à gagner avec du stream pour faire rigoler le public : "OSEF" !

- Patience les amis de toutes façons même si vous la vendez dans 2 mois à 500/1000po ça vous fera toujours plein de thunes que vous n'utiliserez pas, fixez une date limite pour la vendre.

Franchement vous faites pas chier la moitié d'entre vous va plus jouez dans 3/6 mois.
Vous êtes 28 à voter c'est largement suffisant : Si vous vendez pas bah personne va râler puisque aucune décision n'est prise vraiment et si vous vendez bah c'est pour le bien de la guilde ... qui viendrait râler ?

Vous prenez pas la tête voter et c'est tout, peu importe le résultat la guilde sera soulagée de la prise de décision.

Bisous !

----------


## Dka

Il est vrai que si le craft des précurseur arrive prochainement le prix va baisser plus vite que l'inflation mais je pense que la vendre serais une erreur je m'explique :
Si un jour Arena.net crée des coûts pour la guilde je suis sûr qu'ils lui créeront des revenus par la même occasion (les exemples sont nombreux chez la concurrence je pense notamment à WoW dans lequel avoir une guilde de random est devenu très lucratif) continuer de remplir la banque de guilde en prévision d'un hypothétique hall de guilde ne me semble pas la meilleure option.

Je trouve d'autant plus l'idée de pure avec Rhésous Krist intéressante, on peu même imaginer un Machinima naré comme une contine de noël.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maderone

Je vais me permettre de répéter ce que j'ai dit et de rejoindre l'avis de Flipmode et Tibere qui s'était très bien exprimé sur le sujet. On s'en fout de gagner 3000 ou 7000 po. 
Le jeu on y touchera peut être plus dans deux mois. Alors autant en profiter maintenant. On a eu pleins d'idée d'à quoi pourrait servir l'argent. C'est tellement une énorme somme que c'est pas grave de ne pas gagner plus. Donc on la vend, on en fait profiter les canards maintenant et basta. Et si des gens se sentent d'organiser des concours, des events avec récompenses pour écouler le stock de po et bien qu'ils le fassent, qu'ils se gênent pas. Ca sera là pour ça.

----------


## garmid

> Je vais me permettre de répéter ce que j'ai dit et de rejoindre l'avis de Flipmode et Tibere qui s'était très bien exprimé sur le sujet. On s'en fout de gagner 3000 ou 7000 po. 
> Le jeu on y touchera peut être plus dans deux mois. Alors autant en profiter maintenant. On a eu pleins d'idée d'à quoi pourrait servir l'argent. C'est tellement une énorme somme que c'est pas grave de ne pas gagner plus. Donc on la vend, on en fait profiter les canards maintenant et basta. Et si des gens se sentent d'organiser des concours, des events avec récompenses pour écouler le stock de po et bien qu'ils le fassent, qu'ils se gênent pas. Ca sera là pour ça.


Je rejoins totalement Maderone. C'est çà le Spirit Canard PC ...

----------


## Tigermilk

+1 Maderone ! Bien résumé

----------


## Maximelene

Et puis maintenant que le sondage n'a pas bougé depuis plus d'une semaine, on pourrait peut-être en tenir compte...

----------


## Sub4

Sinon on la vend sur Ebay, et les € seront réinvestis dans une IRL LoLZ!

----------


## Maximelene

C'est la meilleure idée que j'ai vu sur le topic !  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

Comme ça il n'y a que ceux qui se déplacent qui peuvent en profiter ! Nulle comme idée !  ::(:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Avec l'annonce des armures élevés s'est produit une explosion du prix des ressources de craft T6.
Ce qui conduit maintenant à une augmentation du prix des légendaires. C'est dingue ça.

Je pense qu'on peux attendre un moment encore avant de la vendre, le prix devrait encore monter.

----------


## Ptit gras

Et après on sépare les gains entre tous les canards qui en font la demande pour les aider à build leurs armures élevées. Comment dépenser 3000po en 10 minutes  ::ninja::

----------


## mikelion

3000/100 environ ça fait que 30po. 
Allez on tire au sort le 25 décembre pour quel canard héritera de cet objet, puisque l'on ne sait pas comment en faire profiter la guilde. Beau cadeau de Noêl.

----------


## Maderone

Mais si, on sait quoi en faire !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Moi je vote pour l'idée de Pure avec Rhésus.

----------


## Kiyo

Moi je vote pour l'idée de Pure avec l'ajout de Lee Tchii. Et je rappelle de manière totalement fortuite et désintéressée que ma main est une elem  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Sinon, puisque vous parlez de voter, vous vous rappelez qu'on a fait un sondage il y a peu ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Oui mais y a que "oui" et "non".  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

Ben, la question étant de vendre Eternité maintenant, y'a pas d'autres réponses à avoir.

----------


## ivanoff

d'ailleurs pourrais tu mettre le lien du sondage dans le premier post pour ne pas rechercher la page a chaque fois s'il te plait ?  :;):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Po po po, c'est trop réfléchi, contente toi de répondre oui ou non. Là est l'enjeu.

----------


## Maderone

Mais Zepo l'a pas fait depuis des jours  :tired:  ?

----------


## Caf

_Vendre pour Caf_

----------


## Maderone

Bon voilà, j'ai un peu de temps pour faire ça. 
Tout le monde a eu le temps de s'exprimer sur le sujet et donc la guilde a choisi de vendre Eternité.
Maintenant l'important ça va être de choisir à quel prix.
Je vais faire un doodle mais j'aimerais savoir quelles modalités y mettre, j'en ai déjà 3 (prix direct d'achat, prix le plus bas de vente et un prix entre ces deux valeurs), donc si vous avez d'autres idées, n'hésitez pas. Comme ça y'aura le plus de choix possible.

----------


## Bartinoob

Ou sinon on vend pas  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

On vend, c'est tout, on va pas revenir dessus.

----------


## tibere

*rêve d'un onglet de banque pour moins faire de ménage**

----------


## Bartinoob

> *rêve d'un onglet de banque pour moins faire de ménage**


Voilà exactement pourquoi je trouve préférable l'idée d'un gros paquet de pognon indivisible à celle d'un gros paquet de pognon tout court en banque  ::ninja:: 

Loading shitstorm, please wait ...

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'avais compris qu'on avait décidé de ne pas faire de choix pour le moment  ::ninja::

----------


## tibere

bah chaque canards vivants dans le jeu pourrais avoir une tite somme de 20 po pour sa gouverne, resterait certainement un tit pécule en banque..mais au moins on utilise le cado de narquois...sinon on l'enterre avec les joueurs qui veulent pas vendre jusqu'a ce qu'il vailles 5000 po et vous en jouirez seul .
l’éternité c'est comme le vin c plus rigolo quand c'est partagé ;o)

----------


## Maderone

Je ne sais pas trop si donner 20 po à tous les canards (ou X montant) est une bonne idée. Comment tu choisi à qui donner ? Sachant que y'a surement des joueurs qui ne jouent plus trop. Tu te sens de donner des po à un canard qui n'en fera de toute façon rien parce qu'il se connecte une fois par mois ? 
Après si tu trouves une méthode qui convient à tout le monde je dis pas. Mais là je vois pas comment ça peut pas créer de drama ^^

----------


## garmid

> On n'envisage pas de vendre l'arme sans avoir d'abord un projet précis en tête pour l'utilisation de l'argent.


J'ai juste quoté le premier message du thread sans vouloir remuer le couteau dans la plaie, ce serait effectivement bien d'écrire ici même le projet retenu avant de lancer la vente, nan ?

----------


## purEcontact

Y'a eu un doodle entre temps.
Les canard ont votés majoritairement pour a vente.

----------


## tibere

> Je ne sais pas trop si donner 20 po à tous les canards (ou X montant) est une bonne idée. Comment tu choisi à qui donner ? Sachant que y'a surement des joueurs qui ne jouent plus trop. Tu te sens de donner des po à un canard qui n'en fera de toute façon rien parce qu'il se connecte une fois par mois ? 
> Après si tu trouves une méthode qui convient à tout le monde je dis pas. Mais là je vois pas comment ça peut pas créer de drama ^^


ben c comme le vote ..les gens ont été prévenu au mieux de ce que  tout les animateurs CPC pouvaient faire: mess guilde, message forum, mumble, message chan guilde .
y'a eut 44 personnes intéressées à voter. ils l'ont fait. pareil pour la thune, un message forum/chan/guilde/mumble qui dit qu'on peux toucher sa part d’éternité...se manifester sur tel topic et on l'a...juste faut au moins se manifester et en faire la demande. ceux qui répondent pas ne sont pas intéressé.

ps:c pas non plus obligé d’être limité a un temps court. l'annonce peut bien rester un mois. faut surtout faire gaffe a ce que tout CPC qui demande, puisse avoir la somme.

ps bis: par contre bonjour le taf d'intendance pour ceux qui se chargeraient d'envoyer ^^

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah ce qui me dérange pour la vente, c'est qu'on ne fait rien / on a rien de prévu avec l'argent du coffre alors qu'on a plusieurs centaines de po dedans depuis un bail. Une fois vendu, on aura plusieurs milliers de po en banque. Mais toujours rien de prévu concernant l'argent.

Donner du fric à tout le monde, ça me semble exclu, ça va juste créer des dramas infinis ...

----------


## pifpaf

Et pourquoi ne pas en faire profiter tout les canards déjà présents dans la guilde au moment ou a été fait ce don?
 La guilde [CPC] c'est les canards qui par leur activité en jeu, quelle qu'elle soit à ce moment là, ont donné le ton et ont fait d'un bouillon de cultures et d'avis trés variés une guilde reconnue sur pas mal de serveurs. Tout ces canards là ont à mon sens le même droit de profiter d'un don fait à la guilde, qu'ils se manifestent ou pas. Imaginez par exemple la jolie surprise de quelques chômeurs canadiens qu'on a pas vu depuis longtemps quand ils vont ouvrir leur courrier, pour moi ça ce serai l'esprit canard.

----------


## Kiyo

J'accepte de me dévouer pour recevoir tout l'argent d'éternité, comme ça il n'y aura qu'un drama, pas des infinis  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, même si je reste contre la vente, les trois options du doodle me semble satisfaisantes.

----------


## Mr Slurp

La vendre pour 1po symbolique en mise en vente à l'HV, on fera un heureux dans le monde qui ne sera pas un canard et comme ça y'aura plus de drama  ::ninja::

----------


## Sub4

> Et pourquoi ne pas en faire profiter tout les canards déjà présents dans la guilde au moment ou a été fait ce don?
>  La guilde [CPC] c'est les canards qui par leur activité en jeu, quelle qu'elle soit à ce moment là, ont donné le ton et ont fait d'un bouillon de cultures et d'avis trés variés une guilde reconnue sur pas mal de serveurs. Tout ces canards là ont à mon sens le même droit de profiter d'un don fait à la guilde, qu'ils se manifestent ou pas. Imaginez par exemple la jolie surprise de quelques chômeurs canadiens qu'on a pas vu depuis longtemps quand ils vont ouvrir leur courrier, pour moi ça ce serai l'esprit canard.


Bel esprit! Ça me plais.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ce qui est bien, c'est de noter qu'elle a pris plus de 1000po depuis que certains se sont excités en croyant que son prix allait s'effondrer...

----------


## olih

> Et pourquoi ne pas en faire profiter tout les canards déjà présents dans la guilde au moment ou a été fait ce don?
>  La guilde [CPC] c'est les canards qui par leur activité en jeu, quelle qu'elle soit à ce moment là, ont donné le ton et ont fait d'un bouillon de cultures et d'avis trés variés une guilde reconnue sur pas mal de serveurs. Tout ces canards là ont à mon sens le même droit de profiter d'un don fait à la guilde, qu'ils se manifestent ou pas. Imaginez par exemple la jolie surprise de quelques chômeurs canadiens qu'on a pas vu depuis longtemps quand ils vont ouvrir leur courrier, pour moi ça ce serai l'esprit canard.


 Juste comme ça, tu as une idée du nombre de canards passés par la guilde ?
(vu qu'on a déjà fait 2 ou 3 "ménages" pour pouvoir accepter des nouveaux membres et qu'il y a encore plus de 400 personnes dans la guilde, je te laisse faire le calcul).

Le truc, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de "bonnes" solutions pour dépenser ces po *pour la guilde* (et *pas pour les membres de la guilde*, oui je fais la distinction*) à part l'influence... 3500po, ça doit faire dans les 1750k d'influence, mais pour en faire quoi ?
Faire gagner des po aux canards à travers des activités débiles ? pourquoi pas, mais a-t-on besoin de tant d'argent pour ça ? En fait on a surtout besoin de gens *prêt à organiser* ces activités...


*Je pense que c'est pour ça que pour moi, vendre éternité ne sert à rien, vu qu'on n'a aucun projet concret pour l'argent. Donner des po aux canards n'est pas le rôle de la guilde pour moi, ou alors sous forme de prêt (à taux 0 ou pas  ::trollface:: ). Les po de la guilde sont là pour profiter à la guilde et pas aux canards spécifiquement. L'effort de guerre pour la ligue (achat d'engins de sièges, buff mcm plus fréquents) est pour moi le parfait exemple de ce à quoi devrait servir ces po.

----------


## meiKo

Avec 3000po on peut rouvrir l’arène CPC en sPvP pour quelques mois  ::rolleyes::

----------


## olih

> Avec 3000po on peut rouvrir l’arène CPC en sPvP pour quelques mois


 Pas de problème, si l'arène pouvait être gérée par la guilde et pas liée à un compte spécifique, j'applaudirais des deux mains...  ::sad:: .

Rappel : l’arène s’achète et s'entretient en gemmes et est lié au compte de la personne qui l'a achetée.

----------


## revanwolf

Ma seule réaction pour la vente d'éternité:

en réponse aux dramas qui va arriver. ::trollface:: 

ps:je rejoins ce que dit olih.

----------


## garmid

> Y'a eu un doodle entre temps.
> Les canard ont votés majoritairement pour a vente.


Un doodle avec les différents projets possibles. Mince, je ll'ai raté celui là. Peux avoir un lien siouplait  ::):

----------


## Maderone

> Bah ce qui me dérange pour la vente, c'est qu'on ne fait rien / on a rien de prévu avec l'argent du coffre alors qu'on a plusieurs centaines de po dedans depuis un bail. Une fois vendu, on aura plusieurs milliers de po en banque. Mais toujours rien de prévu concernant l'argent.
> 
> Donner du fric à tout le monde, ça me semble exclu, ça va juste créer des dramas infinis ...



Barti, on va pas recommencer 15 000 fois le même débat. Y'a pleins d'idées qui ont été lancées pour et contre. Oui on a pas de projet précis pour cet argent. Mais on en aura jamais !! Personne ne va se ramener un jour en disant "ah bah tiens, j'ai un projet de 1000po pour la guilde, c'est le bon moment de vendre Eternité". 
Donc on a débattu pendant quelques semaines, on a voté. Maintenant c'est fait, c'est dit. On la vend. 

Eternité a prix 1000 po, bah tant mieux pour nous ! Mais on s'en fout au final. 

Ce que je demande ici c'est pas de rouvrir les débat sur "ce qu'on va faire de l'argent" ou "est-ce qu'on vend Eternité". C'est à combien on la vend ?



Pour le doodle Garnid c'était juste un "est-ce qu'on vend Eternité ?" "Oui" "Non". http://doodle.com/qqn2if9ebvh955me

----------


## Bartinoob

Vu qu'il faut la vendre, je propose de choisir une offre d'achat qui tient la route sur l'hv, la plus proche possible des prix de vente actuels : ça évite d'avoir une autre arme à 1 pc de moins, vu les commissions.

Ceci étant dit, j'attends impatiemment les leechers avec 3 postes sur le forum venir réclamer leur tag commandeur, parce que bon, on a plein d'argent maintenant  ::trollface:: 

D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas retrouvé le doodle en première page.

----------


## garmid

::sad::  Désolé, Je ne voulais pas relancer le débat mais juste savoir si les GO avaient une de comment utiliser ce pactole.

On la vend et puis c'est tout. Les events rigolos et autres joyeusetés arriveront en leurs temps.

Sorry sorry

P.S. : on la vend au prix du marché. Je vois pas pourquoi on ne le ferait pas. On n'est pas les bons samaritains de VS non plus ...

----------


## Maderone

> Désolé, Je ne voulais pas relancer le débat mais juste savoir si les GO avaient une de comment utiliser ce pactole.
> 
> On la vend et puis c'est tout. Les events rigolos et autres joyeusetés arriveront en leurs temps.
> 
> Sorry sorry
> 
> P.S. : on la vend au prix du marché. Je vois pas pourquoi on ne le ferait pas. On n'est pas les bons samaritains de VS non plus ...


Hum, je ne t'engueulais pas ^^ 
Y'a pas eu de sondage pour savoir quoi faire de l'argent, mais il y'a eu de nombreuses bonnes idées au fil des pages, bonne chances pour les retrouver.
Je pense personnellement que c'est le fait d'avoir l'argent qui donnera les idées et non l'inverse. Les gens se bougeront pas le fion pour créer des events ou autre (et je rappelle que ça n'a rien à voir avec le boulot d'animateur) si on a pas d'argent à disposition (même si y'a 300 po en banque). Moi même j'ose pas y toucher si je veux faire un truc parce que ça baisserait trop les réserves (je trouve).

----------


## purEcontact

Vous commencez à être lourd.
Ça va fait* 1 mois* qu'on en parle et qu'un vote qui devait durer *2 semaines* est en cours.
Les canards qui étaient intéressés par le sort d'Eternité ont *largement* eu le temps de voter.

On est rendu à 42 participants :
- 23 votes "Oui"
- 14 votes "Non"
- 5 votes blanc / nul

Doit-on vendre Eternité maintenant ? *"Oui"*
Maintenant, que ça plaise ou non, *la guilde CPC va vendre le légendaire, peu importe l'utilisation de l'argent récolté*.

La question qui reste en suspend, c'est *le tarif de vente* et je sens que Maderone va créer un doodle avec joie concernant *le prix de vente*.

L'utilisation de l'argent récolté, ce sera un autre débat, une autre fois.

----------


## Maderone

> La question qui reste en suspend, c'est *le tarif de vente* et je sens que Maderone va créer un doodle avec joie concernant *le prix de vente*.


Bah tu sens pas, j'ai annoncé que j'allais le faire  ::P: 
Ce que je venais faire ici c'est annoncer les modalités que j'allais mettre et voir si vous aviez d'autres idées à part les 3 que j'ai donné. Si y'a aucune autre idée qui ressort à la fin de la journée, je fais le doodle avec ça et puis wala.

----------


## purEcontact

> Bah tu sens pas, j'ai annoncé que j'allais le faire .


Je sens pas que tu vas le faire, je sens que tu vas le faire avec joie  ::trollface:: .

----------


## olih

De toute manière ce vote est invalide, je demande recomptage !!
Quelqu'un a voté oui ET non  :tired: .

 ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

C'est donc un vote blanc !  :^_^:

----------


## purEcontact

Je l'ai compté comme nul.
Ton argument est invalide.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Vous êtes commencez à être lourd.
> Ça va fait* 1 mois* qu'on en parle et qu'un vote qui devait durer *2 semaines* est en cours.
> Les canards qui étaient intéressés par le sort d'Eternité ont *largement* eu le temps de voter.
> 
> On est rendu à 42 participants :
> - 23 votes "Oui"
> - 14 votes "Non"
> - 5 votes blanc / nul
> 
> ...


Vous commencez à être lourd.
Je déclare ce vote non valide.
Ça va juste faire 1 mois qu'on demande à ce que le lien soit dans le premier message de ce topic.

----------


## Drlecteur

Sinon, y'a l'idée de la loterie ouverte a tout le serveur :relancede10:

EDIT: Une meilleure idée encore ! On fait un LOTO, avec des tickets chaque semaine, et tant que personne n'a les 7 bon chiffres, on remet en jeu le gros lot+10po/semaine

Et on devient riche  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Je me suis retapé les 6 dernières pages, et personne ne demande l'adresse du doodle.
Enfin, personne à part garmid qui a eu la réponse dans la demi-heure.

Du coup, j'estime que tout le monde a trouvé le doodle.
Argument invalide.

 ::trollface:: 

---------- Post added at 17h56 ---------- Previous post was at 17h56 ----------




> Sinon, y'a l'idée de la loterie ouverte a tout le serveur :relancede10:





> *la guilde CPC va vendre le légendaire, peu importe l'utilisation de l'argent récolté*.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

De toute façon, le sondage concernait la vente d’Éternité MAINTENANT, et de toute évidence le "maintenant" est un peu dépassé depuis une plombe  ::ninja:: 

Ah oui, au passage, les offres d'achat sont passées de 2100 à 4000 po dans l'intervalle, mais il est vrai qu'il aurait été extrêmement avantageux de la vendre à l'époque  ::trollface:: 

Etant donné que cet item est en quelque sorte un livret A avec sa valeur augmentant au fur à mesure, j'ai comme un doute de l'utilité de la vendre immédiatement vu qu'avec l'inflation, le paquet de blé perdra de sa valeur au fur à mesure. J'ai du mal à voir la raison d'une vente là tout de suite étant donné qu'on a pas de projet là tout de suite.

Et concernant la distribution à tout le monde, je trouve que c'est une idée très intéressante : étant donné que nous sommes actuellement 427 en guilde, et 278 retraités, sur une vente à 4000 po avec -15% de taxe, ça nous donne 4.82 po par personne. J'avoue, ça vaut le coup de la vendre  ::trollface:: ²

Et j'ai pas retrouvé le doodle.

----------


## purEcontact

:invoque maximelene:

*Wild Maximelene appears*

Maximelene dépose mini-scarlett.
Maximelene retire Eternité.
Maximelene détruit Eternité.

*Wild Maximelene escapes !*

 ::trollface:: 

Vous êtes quand même au courant que pour la plupart des joueurs qui veulent la vendre, c'est pas la somme qu'on va en retirer qui les intéresse, mais plutôt le fait de s'en débarrasser ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Marrant, sur les dernières réponses c'était plutôt "file-moi de la thune" qui ressortait pour les pro-vente  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

> Etant donné que cet item est en quelque sorte un livret A avec sa valeur augmentant au fur à mesure, j'ai comme un doute de l'utilité de la vendre immédiatement vu qu'avec l'inflation, le paquet de blé perdra de sa valeur au fur à mesure. J'ai du mal à voir la raison d'une vente là tout de suite étant donné qu'on a pas de projet là tout de suite.


Mais quel intérêt ? Vous attendez quoi pour la vendre ? 
Ouais, elle a pris 1000 po, bah tant mieux. Elle en aurait perdu 1000, bah tant pis. 

Je comprends pas cette argument du nombre de po. Qu'est-ce qu'on en a à battre de toucher 4000 ou 5000 po ? Sérieusement, rien ! 
On s'en fout. La majorité des canards veulent la vendre et en profiter le plus tôt possible. Pas dans 4 mois quand elle vaudra 6000 po. Arrêtons de vivre dans les suppositions. On nous a fait un don, à nous les canards, d'un objet qui vaut énormément. Il est pas là pour rester dans le coffre de guilde et servir à rien. Il est là pour être utilisé. 
Enfin on va pas débattre encore la dessus. 

Y'a une phrase écrite depuis peut être plus de deux semaine dans le message de guilde qui demande aux gens d'aller sur le forum pour en parler. 
On en a discuté je ne sais pas combien de temps et le doodle a montré qu'il y'a plus de joueur pour la vente que contre. 
Faut arrêter maintenant de revenir dessus.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Vous êtes quand même au courant que pour la plupart des joueurs qui veulent la vendre, c'est pas la somme qu'on va en retirer qui les intéresse, mais plutôt le fait de s'en débarrasser ?


"la plupart" J'aime beaucoup cette expression.
Officiellement, la plupart signifie le plus grand nombre.
Mais pour certains, ce plus grand nombre doit pouvoir être non significatif, si ce n'est ridicule.

C'est vrai que 23 sur 705 (427+278), c'est représentatif. Tout le monde sait qu'une majorité est valide quand elle atteint 3,26% de la totalité.

----------


## Maderone

Bah ce sont les canards qui se sentent assez concerné par la guilde pour venir voter. Le reste s'en fout ou nous laisse décider. C'est pas comme si ce topic trainait depuis une éternité (LOL) et qu'il n'y avait aucun message de guilde.

----------


## Ptit gras

File la thune.

----------


## Snydlock

Mais détruisez-la qu'on n'en parle plus...  ::|:

----------


## purEcontact

> "la plupart" J'aime beaucoup cette expression.
> Officiellement, la plupart signifie le plus grand nombre.
> Mais pour certains, ce plus grand nombre doit pouvoir être non significatif, si ce n'est ridicule.
> 
> C'est vrai que 23 sur 705 (427+278), c'est représentatif. Tout le monde sait qu'une majorité est valide quand elle atteint 3,26% de la totalité.


La plupart des joueurs qui veulent la vendre.
Le plus grand nombre des joueurs qui se sont senti assez concerné pour participer au vote concernant la vente d'Eternité.

Ça te va mieux comme formulation ?
C'est assez complet ?

Sérieusement, t'es contre la vente, t'as voté "Non" au sondage.
C'est cool, on est deux dans ce cas.

Sauf que, manque de bol, *la majorité des joueurs ayant votés* ne veulent plus d'Eternité dans le coffre de guilde.

Bref, une décision a été prise :


 ::trollface::

----------


## garmid

Oué on manque de place pour mettre des teintures bleues  :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

> Un doodle avec les différents projets possibles. Mince, je ll'ai raté celui là. Peux avoir un lien siouplait


Ok, alors on va faire simple, parce que j'en ai marre d'expliquer (et que c'est pourtant pas dur à comprendre).

Le doodle, c'est "doit-on vendre Eternité *maintenant* ?".

Si vous voulez vendre Eternité là, tout de suite, maintenant, vous votez oui.
Pour tout autre projet, quel qu'il soit, vous votez non.

C'est pas un système complexe pourtant. C'est une décision contre toutes les autres. Et ça permet de bien montrer que, si cette décision l'emporte, elle l'emporte haut la main.

Et du coup, 56% des votants ont choisi la vente immédiate, plutôt que d'envisager tout autre projet. Si les propositions faites sur ce sujet avaient plus intéressé les gens, ils auraient voté pour ne pas vendre, et on aurait discuté plus en détail.

56% des canards participants ont voté pour la vente immédiate. A partir de là, je ne vois plus aucune raison de discuter : *la majorité l'emporte, on vend*.

----------


## Drlecteur

> Maximelene, par moment c'est la finesse d'une brique dans un gâteau à la crème.


Je n'avais jamais vraiment compris cette quote, puis entre éternité et le système d'invitation ( ::rolleyes:: ) de Nintendo, je réalise sa justesse.

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai aucune raison d'être fin. Vote -> majorité -> décision. Rien à dire de plus.

----------


## Nessou

J'approuve maxi (il y a une demande à 4500 po là, bougez votre boule !).

----------


## Maderone

http://doodle.com/xb6y6brspybm5w6h

Voilà le doodle. Si vous vouliez d'autres choix de réponse, allez vous faire voir, vous avez largement eu le temps de vous exprimer mais vous avez choisi de râler.
Et je le fais avec joie  ::(:

----------


## atavus

> Marrant, sur les dernières réponses c'était plutôt "file-moi de la thune" qui ressortait pour les pro-vente


Pour faire court; je plussoie ce post.

----------


## Hasunay

Putain mais donner moi les droits dans 5 minutes elle est vendu pour 4500 Po et on passe à autre chose.

----------


## gnouman

Oui est au lieu d'un légendaire on aura 4500 Po dans la banque de guilde... Ok

----------


## purEcontact

Et ?
Il est où le malaise ?  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

> Putain mais donner moi les droits dans 5 minutes elle est vendu pour 4500 Po et on passe à autre chose.


Ca serait avec plaisir...

----------


## Maximelene

Anecdote amusante : on ne peut pas stocker en banque de guilde plus de 999po 99pa 99pc.

----------


## olih

> Anecdote amusante : on ne peut pas stocker en banque de guilde plus de 999po 99pa 99pc.


Par coffre ? ou pour tous les coffres ?
Je croyais que papry avait déposé 1000po dans sa banque  :tired: .

----------


## Maximelene

Par coffre.

----------


## olih

Donc 3000 po max ? (ou je suis encore à la rue  :Emo: )

----------


## Maximelene

2999.99.97, oui.

A condition de bien vouloir mettre près de 1000po dans un coffre où tout le monde peut se servir.  ::P:

----------


## olih

> 2999.99.97, oui.
> 
> A condition de bien vouloir mettre près de 1000po dans *deux* coffres où tout le monde peut se servir.


On n'est vraiment pas aidé par anet quand même  :tired:

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais je confirme, parce que là du coup ça change complètement la donne.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est paramétrable, mais si tu verrouilles l'argent, tu verrouilles aussi les objets, je crois. Pas très pratique...

----------


## olih

Don en fait, tu as déjà vendu eternité ?  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

Il y a 20 minutes, oui.

----------


## olih

> Il y a 20 minutes, oui.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/OnYJJ0b.png


Tu te fous de la gueule de qui en fait ?
Sérieusement hein.
On était en plein vote pour savoir à quel prix on la vendait  :tired: .... vote débuté hier soir...

----------


## LilyDrumba

Et donc le doodle on s'en fout quoi ? Ca sert à quoi de faire un doodle si une personne décide pour tout le monde

----------


## Maximelene

> Et donc le doodle on s'en fout quoi ? Ca sert à quoi de faire un doodle si une personne décide pour tout le monde





> 56% des canards participants ont voté pour la vente immédiate.


 :<_<:

----------


## olih

> 


 


> http://doodle.com/xb6y6brspybm5w6h
> 
> Voilà le doodle. Si vous vouliez d'autres choix de réponse, allez vous  faire voir, vous avez largement eu le temps de vous exprimer mais vous  avez choisi de râler.
> Et je le fais avec joie


 :tired:

----------


## LilyDrumba

Euh ouai sauf que je parle du doodle pour savoir à quel prix on vendait qui a été fait par Maderone suite au premier doodle. Or dans le doodle qui devait décider du prix de vente y a 10 personnes qui ont voté alors qu'une quarantaine on voté dans le premier, j'avoue c'est très représentatif  :tired:

----------


## olih

Du coup, il n'y a plus qu'une chose à faire... réinvestir dans un légendaire...

----------


## Maximelene

De toute façon même quand y'a autant de votants que de gens actifs vous gueulez que c'est pas représentatif...

----------


## olih

Plus qu'a réinvestir les xxxx po - 1000 po de la vente dans d'autres légendaires.

Le légendaire, le bas de laine de gw2.

Du coup, si je calcule bien, vente à 4500po, ce qui fait 4500 - 675 = 3825 po de benef net.
3825 + 300 po = 4125 po (ce que la guilde devrait avoir en gros).
On laisse 1000po dans le coffre comme argent de poche ce qui nous fait du 3125po à réinvestir dans des légendaires (par exemple) dont le prix à l'air en gros indexé sur l'inflation du jeu.

Bah pourquoi pas.

----------


## garmid

> Don en fait, tu as déjà vendu eternité ?





> Il y a 20 minutes, oui.


 :haha: 

Désolé mais j'ai vraiment bien rigolé sur le coup  ::):  

Insert Coinz spirit j'vous dis  ::):   ::ninja:: 

Bon allez je file faire la course aux cadeaux, les vrais ...  ::(:

----------


## Hasunay

A titre purement personnel je soutiens Maxi, ça traînait trop en longueur et fallait bien que quelqu'un le fasse à un moment ou à un autre.
Maintenant faut juste surveiller Maxi pour qu'il se barre pas avec la caisse  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Oui enfin, ce qui est fait est fait...
Maintenant, va falloir trouver quoi faire des 3k po qui se ballade dans la nature dans le porte monnaie de Maxi.

----------


## Kiyo

> A titre purement personnel je soutiens Maxi, ça traînait trop en longueur et fallait bien que quelqu'un le fasse à un moment ou un autre


C'est vrai, éternité aurait bien pu exploser et disparaître, c'était vraiment ultra pressé -_-

Bon, sinon je suis pour l'idée d'Olih, ça limiterait en ce qui me concerne l'impression de gâchis.

----------


## Hasunay

> C'est vrai, éternité aurait bien pu exploser et disparaître, c'était vraiment ultra pressé -_-


Donc on la laisse juste pourrir jusqu'à la mort de la guilde ? C'est marrant mais j'ai vu peu de partisan du "ne pas vendre" expliquer pourquoi.

----------


## Bartinoob

Relis les 16 dernières pages alors  :;): 

Entre autres, un gros paquet de monnaie inutile tant qu'on sait pas quoi en foutre, l'inflation de la monnaie du jeu qui fait que cet argent perd progressivement de la valeur par rapport à éternité qui monte en continu, on peut même y ajouter le stockage merdique maintenant qu'on sait qu'on peut mettre que 1000 po en banque  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Très sincèrement le stockage merdique aurait pu être le seul point qui m'aurait fait voter non mais on ne pouvait le savoir qu'en vendant. 
Concernant le point "monnaie inutile tant qu'on sait pas quoi en foutre" je répondrais simplement : quand saurons-nous quoi en foutre de 2 mois ? dans 4 mois ? dans 6 mois peut-être ? Franchement posons le problème dans un contexte IRL, vous avez un objet facile à revendre pour 5 millions d'euro et vous ne le vendez pas parce que "vous ne saurez pas quoi foutre de l'argent ?" j'en doute sincèrement. Au passage si Eternité gagne en valeur c'est justement parce que l'argent en perd, donc vendre maintenant ou vendre plus tard reviens quasiment au même.

----------


## purEcontact

J'applaudis maximelene.

Il a fait son travail d'animateur : trouver une solution rapide pour qu'on arrête de se prendre la tronche sur ce sujet.




> Si un animateur doit intervenir dans un conflit, passé le stade de la médiation, c'est généralement à coup de hache.


Je trouve qu'il a fait ça de la "bonne" manière, il aurait très bien pu la prendre, la détruire et vous dire à tous d'aller vous faire voir (sans prendre en compte le premier doodle).

----------


## Bartinoob

> Au passage si Eternité gagne en valeur c'est justement parce que l'argent en perd, donc vendre maintenant ou vendre plus tard reviens quasiment au même.


Je te laisse relire ta phrase, histoire que tu t'aperçoives à quel point t'es à côté de la plaque  ::XD:: 




> J'applaudis maximelene.
> 
> Il a fait son travail d'animateur : trouver une solution rapide pour qu'on arrête de se prendre la tronche sur ce sujet.
> 
> Je trouve qu'il a fait ça de la "bonne" manière, il aurait très bien pu la prendre, la détruire et vous dire à tous d'aller vous faire voir (sans prendre en compte le premier doodle).


Il garde 3k po sur son compte avec cette manoeuvre, c'est mieux qu'une destruction je trouve  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Un coup de maître  :B):  (oublie pas mes 10% Max').

----------


## Deblazkez

J'ai une question: etes vous sûr que les coffres de guilde sont inter-serveur?!? Je demande car à chaque fois que j'ai essayé de faire un dépôt, j'ai eu le droit à "votre guilde n'a pas d'entrepôt", je suis sur Arborea. Dans ce cas, faire un coffre de guilde sur un autre serveur, pour palier au problème de stockage de l'or?!?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> 


Ouais, et depuis le début, ont dit que ce n'est que la première question posée.
La seconde étant le prix de vente qu'on estimait correcte pour la vente.

Et avec le doodle ouvert par Maderone hier soir, je me demande vraiment si tu te fou pas de la gueule du monde.
C'est constamment la même chose avec toi. Tu prend des décisions selon ton point de vue.

Bref, encore une merde de maximelene.

Donc maintenant c'est : 
- Une merde en PVE : C'est la faute à Papry
- Une merde en RvR : C'est la faute à Panda
- Une merde avec les serveurs : C'est la faute à Tynril
- Une merde dans la guilde : C'est la faute à Maxi.

----------


## Bartinoob

Non, ce n'est pas inter-serveur. Une guilde est sur un serveur unique, par exemple on a 382k influence là tout de suite (aucune idée si c'est lié entre serveurs) mais les unlocks ne sont pas faits.

Edit@dessous : 'tain, je suis d'accord avec Maderone, ma vie est fichue  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Je passe toujours à coté des bonnes occasions de me faire du fric  ::sad:: 

Bon sinon plus sérieusement, je reviens sur une idée que Zepo avait sorti un jour, qui était de partager l'or d'Eternité pour que tout ne soit pas sur un même compte et que ça soit donc moins risqué par rapport au ban/hack. 
Surtout que l'idée est d'autant plus d'actualité qu'on ne peut stocker que 1000 po en banque de guilde. 


Edit : Tu m'as oublié Tatsu, pour tout le reste c'est la faute à Maderone.

----------


## purEcontact

Je propose de passer Tatsu au rang pénible, le temps qu'il se calme.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Deblazkez

> Non, ce n'est pas inter-serveur. Une guilde est sur un serveur unique, par exemple on a 382k influence là tout de suite (aucune idée si c'est lié entre serveurs) mais les unlocks ne sont pas faits.


Oki, bah sur Arbo il y a 5k d'influence il me semble, donc ce n'est pas lié. Mais c'était juste une proposition d'idée pour palier au souci de stockage de l'or du coffre. Un animateur se fait un perso sur un serveur externe ou il y a suffisamment d'influence pour faire les recherche et stock l'or.

edit: étant nouveau sur la guilde, je n'avais pas participé au vote, car je part du principe que je n'ai pas mon mot à dire. Par contre ce que je comprend pas c'est le pourquoi du "vendre maintenant ou pas"?!? Soit vous vendez, soit non, mais une fois que le choix est fait, stop terminer, pourquoi tergiverser, sérieusement, pour une différence de prix de 5 ou 10%. La guilde est vraiment tant dans le besoin que ça pour se prendre la tête là-dessus. Avec une vente à 4500po je pense que la guilde a le temps de voir venir.De plus je doute que la personne qui l'a donné en partant souhaitait que ça se chamaille, alors que son but était de faire plaisir à la guilde.

----------


## Hasunay

> Je te laisse relire ta phrase, histoire que tu t'aperçoives à quel point t'es à côté de la plaque


J'ai du mal à voir le soucis, plus il est facile d'avoir de l'argent et plus les gens augmente les prix pour compenser.




> Bon sinon plus sérieusement, je reviens sur une idée que Zepo avait sorti un jour, qui était de partager l'or d'Eternité pour que tout ne soit pas sur un même compte et que ça soit donc moins risqué par rapport au ban/hack. 
> Surtout que l'idée est d'autant plus d'actualité qu'on ne peut stocker que 1000 po en banque de guilde.


J'attends avec un impatience le prochain doodle (et le drama qui va avec) pour décider qui gardera le fric.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Les animateurs sont là pour s'occuper de l'intendance de la guilde.
Je pense qu'il faut que chaque animateur récupère une part équivalente de la vente d'éternité et le stock dans une guilde perso (comme Zepo l'a proposé).

----------


## Maderone

Je vois déjà le soucis avec Lytchi qui garde sa fortune personnelle dans sa banque de guilde  :^_^: 




> J'attends avec un impatience le prochain doodle (et le drama qui va avec) pour décider qui gardera le fric.


Vu le peu d'animateur présent en jeu ces temps-ci, c'est pas vraiment un choix qui va se faire. Je pense qu'il y'aura Zepo, moi et... le troisième qui se connecte le plus. A voir si Lytchi accepte, vu qu'elle garde ses sous, dans sa banque.

----------


## Bartinoob

> J'ai du mal à voir le soucis, plus il est facile d'avoir de l'argent et plus les gens augmente les prix pour compenser.


Bah prends en compte le fait qu'un tas de monnaie fixe, lui, ne bougera pas. Et relis-toi  ::XD:: ²

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ce qui est magique dans tout ce foutoir, c'est :
- On n'avait pas besoin de vendre l'arme
- On se retrouve avec un problème bien plus gonflant.

Et pour ça, j'applaudi Purecontact pour son troll totalement hors compétition sur ce sujet.
Faut dire qu'il a quand même réussi à faire vendre Eternité...


Pour les 3000po qui sont bloqués dans l'inventaire de maxi.
Je propose de confier la somme à un animateur étant présent régulièrement. (Ex: Maderone/Zepolak)
Et qu'il(s) mette(nt) des ordres d'achat sur des légendaires. 
Si les ordres permettent l'obtention d'une arme, celle-ci sera placée dans la caisse de guilde et ne pourra être revendu tant que la guilde disposera de plus de 100po.

Vu que de toute façon, on n'a absolument rien d'autre à faire avec les sous.


Edit : 
Maderone fait une offre à 1500po sur Crépuscule.
Zepolak fait une offre à 1500po sur Aurore.

----------


## Hasunay

On doit pas vraiment parler de la même chose Barti, moi je parle en terme de valeur. Mais bon c'est pas si important que ça.

Sinon personnellement je propose que Tynril, s'il accepte, garde tout le fric vu qu'il est, techniquement, hors de tout soupçons et normalement toujours accessible.

----------


## Maderone

Si tu veux Tatsu, je propose déjà un truc !! 
J'achète 100 teintures non identifiés et de temps en temps j'en balance une à un canard pris au hasard, de connecté et représentant la guilde. Comme ça tout le monde en profite, c'est aléatoire et c'est marrant d'avoir un cadeau en ces fêtes de noël !

Et non, il est hors de question de racheter des légendaires...

----------


## purEcontact

> Un rang spécial (le rang de Pénible) existe pour les membres pénibles envers la communauté. Il s'agit des joueurs non fairplay, par extension, des mauvais joueurs - perdants comme gagnants, des gens réclamant constamment de l'aide ou des objets, des gens faisant des caprices, se plaignant de se faire un peu vanner après une connerie, ...


J'en profite pour prévenir zepo.
Y'a de la modération à faire pour certains, je pense que 24h de ban pour que certains se calme, ça leur ferait pas de mal.

----------


## Kiyo

Il n'y a strictement aucun message qui nécessite modération. On a le droit de ne pas être d'accord avec ce qui s'est passé et de le dire tout de même, il ne manquerait plus que ça :/

Sinon, je réappuis l'idée de l'investissement dans un autre légendaire.

----------


## purEcontact

> Il n'y a strictement aucun message qui nécessite modération. On a le droit de ne pas être d'accord avec ce qui s'est passé et de le dire tout de même, il ne manquerait plus que ça :/


On a le droit de pas être d'accord avec la décision et de le dire.
On a pas le droit de chier sur la gueule de celui qui a pris une décision difficile pour la guilde.

Donc si, y'a de la modération à faire pour calmer les ardeurs de certains.

----------


## Maderone

Et on peut savoir l'intérêt ? 
La majorité de la guilde a voté pour vendre Eternité ! 
Pourquoi vouloir racheter d'autres légendaires ? Juste parce que 4500 po ne tiennent pas dans le coffre ?

----------


## purEcontact

Créer encore plus de drama puisque des joueurs voudront la vendre.

----------


## Bartinoob

Parce que les légendaires sont la seule chose qui ne perdent pas de valeur (demandez à Hasunay de vous expliquer, c'est un cador dans ce domaine  ::lol:: ), et qu'on sait toujours pas quoi foutre de 3k po actuellement stockés sur le compte à Maxi faute d'autre emplacement de stockage disponible.

----------


## olih

> On a le droit de pas être d'accord avec la décision et de le dire.
> On a pas le droit de chier sur la gueule de celui qui a pris une décision difficile pour la guilde.
> 
> Donc si, y'a de la modération à faire pour calmer les ardeurs de certains.


 Une décision difficile qui était en train de se finaliser ? 
Dans ce cas, pourquoi avoir lancé un doodle hier.
Et si tu veux me modobell, ne te gènes pas.




> Et on peut savoir l'intérêt ? 
> La majorité de la guilde a voté pour vendre Eternité ! 
> Pourquoi vouloir racheter d'autres légendaires ? Juste parce que 4500 po ne tiennent pas dans le coffre ?


Oui, une légendaire:
1) C'est l'étalon or de gw2.
2) Ça tient dans la banque de guilde
3) Explique moi l'intérêt d'avoir 3000po dispersés chez les animateurs sachant que du coup on a déjà 1000po en banque.



> Créer encore plus de drama puisque des joueurs voudront la vendre.


C'est vrai que tu es super doué pour ça, vraiment.

----------


## Maderone

Mais c'est pas grave ! Maintenant on va lui trouver une utilité ! 
Plutôt que de chialer sans arrêt, encore et encore. Essayez donc de trouver des moyens de faire profiter tout le monde de cet argent ! 
Bordel, c'est pas possible d'être aussi têtu... La légendaire est vendue ! C'est fait ! 

On avance les gens ! Donc arrêtez de chercher des solutions à la con qu'on n'adoptera jamais. Et pensez aux canards maintenant. Comment faire pour que tout le monde en profite ?

Et Olih, pourquoi en revenir constamment à cette idée de toujours vouloir plus d'argent ?

----------


## olih

> Mais c'est pas grave ! Maintenant on va lui trouver une utilité ! 
> Plutôt que de chialer sans arrêt, encore et encore. Essayez donc de trouver des moyens de faire profiter tout le monde de cet argent ! 
> Bordel, c'est pas possible d'être aussi têtu... La légendaire est vendue ! C'est fait ! 
> 
> On avance les gens ! Donc arrêtez de chercher des solutions à la con qu'on n'adoptera jamais. Et pensez aux canards maintenant. Comment faire pour que tout le monde en profite ?


Pourquoi ? racheter deux légendaires (voir une) avec l'argent supp (les 3k qui ne sont pas dans la banque) c'est une idée à la con pour toi ?
Okay  :tired: .

----------


## purEcontact

Ca va être de ma faute maintenant.
Allez-y lâchez les chiens, je commence à avoir l'habitude.

---------- Post added at 12h09 ---------- Previous post was at 12h08 ----------




> c'est une idée à la con pour toi ?


Pour moi, oui.

----------


## olih

Bah pour moi non.
Clivage.

----------


## revanwolf

La seule réaction qui me vient à l'esprit avec tout le bordel qu'un simple légendaire à pu engendré:  :B):  



PS: pensez à prendre 24h pour réfléchir au calme sur ce qui s'est passé et sur comment éviter cela à l'avenir(j'inclue tout le monde moi,y compris).

----------


## Charmide

Y'a juste eu un fail de communication sur le fait de lancer un doodle pour une consultation et de simultanément acter en l'ignorant alors qu'on a été en full démocratie pour l'étape précédente, mais bon, c'est pas le premier. Celui-là est pas mal quand même, on dirait presque que tout est coordonné pour optimiser la quantité de shitstorm  ::o: 




> Je propose de passer Tatsu au rang pénible, le temps qu'il se calme.


Par contre pure, tu devrais changer ta signature, je crois que toi-même tu t'emmêles les pinceaux avec.

----------


## purEcontact

Je te propose d'arrêter de venir me taunt sur le forum d'un jeu auquel tu ne joues plus.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Deblazkez

C'est bientôt nouël, faites un event ou tout le monde se retrouve, passe une bonne soirée, avec des distribution de cadeaux, tel que des teintures (et vue le prix de certaines, ça peut faire un déjà un bon paquet) comme l'avait proposé Maderone. Un truc ou tout le monde en profite, s'amuse...et aimez vous les un des autres bordel de merde.

----------


## Charmide

> Je te propose d'arrêter de venir me taunt


Non mais c'est pas du taunt, c'est un conseil. Si tu commences à proposer des trucs visiblement sérieusement puisque tu les défends après, mais avec des " ::ninja:: " ensuite alors que ta signature suggère d'ignorer ce qu'il y a avant, tu vas encore diviser par 12 les gens qui tentent d'extraire un message significatif de tes posts. A partir de là, on va sûrement devoir se demander si on arrondi le résultat à 0 ou 1.

----------


## Hasunay

> Parce que les légendaires sont la seule chose qui ne perdent pas de valeur (demandez à Hasunay de vous expliquer, c'est un cador dans ce domaine ), et qu'on sait toujours pas quoi foutre de 3k po actuellement stockés sur le compte à Maxi faute d'autre emplacement de stockage disponible.


Autant d'habitude t'es sympa autant là t'es lourd. Il n'y rien qui dit que les légendaires ne perdront jamais de valeur, d'ailleurs il suffirait de pas grand chose pour qu'elles en perdent.

Sinon je tiens à rappeler que vous vous écharpez pour un bien virtuel qui, de base, n'appartenait même pas à la guilde ...




> Pour moi, oui.


Je ne trouve pas que ce soit une idée stupide, invertir dans une légendaire permettrait de calmer les esprits même si on se remet en position de drama dans le futur.

----------


## Kiyo

L'intérêt que je vois a réinvestir une partie des sous dans une ou deux autres légendaires :
- ça permet d'avoir une somme tout à fait correcte à disposition pour faire des event, sans en avoir trop afin d'éviter de le jeter à tort et à travers.
- dans le cas où effectivement les po sont utilisés et donnent lieu à des soirées sympa pour la guilde on pourra les revendre afin de faire encore d'événements en continuant sur la lancée initiée avec en prime plus de sous pour ça vu que contrairement à l'or les légendaires ne perdent pas de leur valeur. 
- dans le cas où peu de monde se sent d'organiser des trucs et que les 1000 po de retrouvent à dormir en banque le fait d'avoir réinvesti une partie de la somme évitera d'avoir l'impression d'avoir perdu des po en se retrouvant avec juste une grosse somme qui ne fera que perdre en valeur de jour en jour.

Et à la question pourquoi vouloir plus de sous, il pourrait y avoir des choses mises en place pour les guildes qui demanderaient d'avoir des po (achats de hall de guilde ou autres) et ça aidera d'avoir un bon pécule de base. Ou bien simplement des idées pour l'utiliser viendront davantage et la encore on sera contents de les avoir et de ne pas les avoir dépensés à la va vite juste pour s'en débarrasser.

----------


## Maderone

> Pas pour moi non plus


En français ça donne quoi xD ?


Bon, je comprends mieux l'idée de racheter une ou plusieurs légendaire.
Même si je suis pas chaud.

----------


## purEcontact

Alors, mon cher Charmide, laisse moi t'expliquer ce qui vient de se passer.

Tatsu crache sur Maximelene :



> Bref, encore une merde de maximelene.


Le monsieur est vilain, je lui rappel gentiment (d'où le  ::ninja:: ) qu'une attitude pareil mérite le rang pénible chez CPC.
Seulement le monsieur insiste :



> Et pour ça, j'applaudi Purecontact pour son troll totalement hors compétition sur ce sujet.


Comme il râle depuis hier sur le sujet et que ça commence à me gonfler, je rappel fermement ce qu'est le rang pénible.
Puisque ça ne me fait plus rire, je mets pas de smiley-à-la-con.

*Maintenant, je tiens à faire une remarque à tout le monde :*

Zepolak a demandé, il y a quelques mois, qui voulait prendre la place d'animateurs au sein de la guilde pour -entre autres- s'occuper de ce genre de connerie : 




> Les Animateur sont des canards comme les autres, avec les même droits que les autres, mais ayant acceptés de donner un peu de leur temps à la communauté en prenant certaines responsabilités, *par exemple pour s'occuper de l'intendance de la guilde*, rédiger ce genre de messages, encadrer les évènements organisés en jeu, ou agir en tant que médiateurs dans les conflits.


Parmi tout ceux qui viennent râler, je n'en vois pas un seul qui ai émis le souhait de se trouver à la place d'animateur
Preuve en est que Zepolak a promu animateur toute personne en ayant fait la demande.
Maximelene a fait *son travail d'animateur* : 
- Il s'est occupé de l'intendance de la guilde
- Il a tenté de couper court au conflit
Qu'on vienne lui cracher à la gueule parce qu'il a fait ce que personne d'autre ne voulait faire, je ne l'admet pas.

Je suis pas tout blanc non plus, j'ai ma part de responsabilité quand au drama qui s'est déroulé.
En même temps, je peux pas dire que je m'y attendais pas :




> Bon, ça me fait chier parce qu'on va encore dire que je fais que du drama / troll, etc... mais à la limite je m'en fous (comme d'hab).


Là où j'avoue avoir fait une connerie, c'est qu'au lieu de MP tout les animateurs pour leur demander de revoir leur décision sur Eternité parce qu'il y avait eu de nouvelles infos, je l'ai fait sur le forum.
Là où j'ai été très, mais alors très très con, c'est d'avoir cru que, pour une fois, on serait dans une guilde d'adultes capables de *respecter le choix sortant d'un sondage*.
Manque de bol, je me retrouve face à une bande d'ultra qui foutent un boxon pas possible parce qu'ils ont pas eu gain de cause.

Eternité a été vendue, l'argent a été récolté et je pense que c'est à l'équipe d'animateur de reprendre son rôle d'intendant.
Si ils veulent racheter 2 légendaires avec l'argent récolté, vu la merde qu'à apporté une seule légendaire dans le coffre de guilde, ça me fera chier.
Si, au contraire, ils décident de garder l'argent (même si on a pas de projets, c'est pas un soucis) voir même de mettre en place une règle indiquant que chaque objet de valeur (précurseur / légendaire / autre) sera systématiquement détruit / vendu, je serai content, on évitera des thread comme celui-ci à l'avenir.

Dans les 2 cas (ou même si ils choisissent une autre décision), *je fermerai ma gueule et je respecterai la décision* de ceux qui se coltinent un travail imbittable que je refuse de faire.

----------


## Hasunay

> En français ça donne quoi xD ?


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je note tout de même que le choix du premier doodle avait été accepté par ceux qui avaient voté contre.

D'ailleurs, la majorité de ceux ayant voté sur la question suivante sont ceux qui avaient voté non ; Doodle ouvert par Maderone qui avait pour sa part voté pour la vente.
Il est dommage qu'on se moque complètement de leur avis, sachant qu'en plus ce sont les seuls qui ont argumenté ce choix sur ce topic.

On est loin de "couper court au conflit" puisque l'étape qui venait d'être lancé est prévue depuis un moment.
La première question étant de savoir si on vendait éternité. La seconde étant dans le cas de la vente de savoir à quel prix.

Désolé, mais maxi à pris une initiative qui n'était plus à l'ordre du jour.
Je pense même qu'il a du la vendre avant de revenir sur le topic se rendre compte que la discussion avait évoluée.

J'aime beaucoup aussi la manière dont on modifie le sens des mots, le mot maintenant devenant immédiatement. Pourtant, la définition dans le dictionnaire n'est pas la même.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je pense même qu'il a du la vendre avant de revenir sur le topic se rendre compte que la discussion avait évoluée.


En fait, j'étais bien à jour sur le topic, mais quand Maderone a linké un Doodle, j'ai cru qu'il linkait le mien. Je n'ai pas vu que c'était un nouveau.

J'ai merdé sur ce point. C'est d'autant plus con que j'avais reproché à Maderone de ne pas s'occuper des Doodle, et que je l'ignore quand il le fait.

----------


## atavus

Je repasse sur ce topic; je vois ce super bordel.
La seule chose que j'ai à dire c'est : Je vous l'avais bien dit.
Maintenant comment on se débarrasse de 3000 po ?

----------


## Maderone

Eh bien heureusement que tu es venu pour dire ça, parce que je ne sais pas ce qu'on aurait fait sans toi.

----------


## olih

> En fait, j'étais bien à jour sur le topic, mais quand Maderone a linké un Doodle, j'ai cru qu'il linkait le mien. Je n'ai pas vu que c'était un nouveau.
> 
> J'ai merdé sur ce point. C'est d'autant plus con que j'avais reproché à Maderone de ne pas s'occuper des Doodle, et que je l'ignore quand il le fait.


:bisou:
Ça explique mieux les choses (et explique les échanges crispés du début), du coup je te pardonnes, va en paix Maxi  :B):  

Spoiler Alert! 


Enfin, pas trop loin  :tired: 

.

PS: 

Spoiler Alert! 


Je ne sais pas si ça compte pour un "j'avais tord", du coup tu en es à combien de ton gage ? 2 ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> En fait, j'étais bien à jour sur le topic, mais quand Maderone a linké un Doodle, j'ai cru qu'il linkait le mien. Je n'ai pas vu que c'était un nouveau.
> 
> J'ai merdé sur ce point. C'est d'autant plus con que j'avais reproché à Maderone de ne pas s'occuper des Doodle, et que je l'ignore quand il le fait.


Ok, t'as lu rapidement en diagonale le post de maderone avec le doodle.
Bon, je suis franchement déçu du fait que tu l'ai vendu immédiatement plutôt que de penser à la seconde question qui était posée. 
Bref, maintenant que c'est fait, faut passer à autre chose.

Le problème maintenant, c'est : 
- qu'est qu'on va bien pouvoir faire de tout cet argent.
- qu'est ce que c'est que cette limitation moisie du coffre de guilde... Sérieusement...

Parce que je ne vois pas trop comment résoudre le problème des 3000 po.
Les discussions sont plutôt virulentes, mais peu de réponse propose des solutions.

Pour le moment, nous avons :
- Mettre 2 ordres d'achats sur des légendaires moins cher. Même si les ordres n'ont aucune chance de passer, l'argent reste bloqué quelque part (sauf erreur d'Arenanet)
- Confier l'argent en le répartissant entre les animateurs.
- Confier l'argent à Tynril.
- Faire des cadeaux sous la forme de teintures non identifiés.
- Donner 4po et des brouettes à chaque membre de la guilde.

Edit : 
- Confier l'argent pour être placé (spéculation toussa toussa)

----------


## purEcontact

Le tarif de vente est, selon moi, une enième excuse pour ne pas vendre Eternité.
C'est bien simple, ceux qui ont voté pour conserver Eternité ont également voté pour la vendre le plus tard possible (s'aligner sur l'offre).
Quelque part, qu'elle soit en vente à l'ah ou dans le coffre, du moment où elle est la propriété de CPC, ça les arrangeait.

Là encore, je trouve l'attitude puéril : "j'ai pas eu ce que je voulais, donc je me démerde pour que les autres n'aient pas ce qu'ils veulent non plus".

@Papry :
On s'en fout de savoir ce qu'on fait des 3k po, la question est -depuis le début- "Est-ce qu'on vend Eternité ?" et non pas "Pourquoi vendre Eternité ?".
Ca a été dit et répété je ne sais combien de fois sur le forum, sur mumble et dans le chan guilde :



> Ok, alors on va faire simple, parce que j'en ai marre d'expliquer (et que c'est pourtant pas dur à comprendre).
> 
> Le doodle, c'est "doit-on vendre Eternité *maintenant* ?".
> 
> Si vous voulez vendre Eternité là, tout de suite, maintenant, vous votez oui.
> Pour tout autre projet, quel qu'il soit, vous votez non.
> 
> C'est pas un système complexe pourtant. C'est une décision contre toutes les autres. Et ça permet de bien montrer que, si cette décision l'emporte, elle l'emporte haut la main.


Quand on avait 300 po, ça vous brûlait pas les doigts de ne pas les dépenser, alors qu'est-ce qui change avec 3.000 po ?

----------


## olih

> Le tarif de vente est, selon moi, une enième excuse pour ne pas vendre Eternité.
> C'est bien simple, ceux qui ont voté pour conserver Eternité ont également voté pour la vendre le plus tard possible (s'aligner sur l'offre).
> Quelque part, qu'elle soit en vente à l'ah ou dans le coffre, du moment où elle est la propriété de CPC, ça les arrangeait.
> 
> Là encore, je trouve l'attitude puéril : "j'ai pas eu ce que je voulais, donc je me démerde pour que les autres n'aient pas ce qu'ils veulent non plus".
> 
> @Papry :
> On s'en fout de savoir ce qu'on fait des 3k po, la question est -depuis le début- "Est-ce qu'on vend Eternité ?" et non pas "Pourquoi vendre Eternité ?".
> Ca a été dit et répété je ne sais combien de fois sur le forum, sur mumble et dans le chan guilde :


Tu cherches vraiment à rallumer la flamme hein  :tired: .

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tu cherches vraiment à rallumer la flamme hein .


Faut l'ignorer, il ne fait que troller dans le topic et ne propose rien.

----------


## atavus

> @Papry :
> On s'en fout de savoir ce qu'on fait des 3k po, la question est -depuis le début- "Est-ce qu'on vend Eternité ?" et non pas *"Pourquoi vendre Eternité ?"*.
> Ca a été dit et répété je ne sais combien de fois sur le forum, sur mumble et dans le chan guilde :



Vu le bordel actuel; c'était clairement la question à se poser avant. 
Tu peux faire l'autruche sur ce point mais on n'en serait pas là, si cette question avait été traité.
A la décharge de maxi, on ignorait tous la limitation sur les coffres de guilde donc bon.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Donc, sur le point de la banque de guilde, c'est la faute de papry, ça va faire 1 mois qu'il nous bassine avec le fait qu'il a 1000po dans sa guilde perso...  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Pardon ?
Qui est-ce qui râle sur mumble depuis hier parce que la guilde a pris la décision de vendre le légendaire ?
C'est moi peut-être ?

Au bout d'un moment, il va falloir arrêter de me jeter la pierre sous prétexte que "quand y'a du drama, y'a forcément purecontact dans le processus".
Je suis peut être un putain de troll, mais je suis loin d'être assez schizophrène pour réussir à entretenir un drama seul sur un forum.
Remettez vous un peu en question.




> Faut l'ignorer, il ne fait que troller dans le topic et ne propose rien.


 


> Les animateurs sont là pour s'occuper de l'intendance de la guilde.
> Je pense qu'il faut que chaque animateur récupère une part équivalente de la vente d'éternité et le stock dans une guilde perso (comme Zepo l'a proposé).


J'avoue, je propose rien, je plussoie la proposition qui me semble la plus raisonnée.

----------


## atavus

> Donc, sur le point de la banque de guilde, c'est la faute de prapry, ça va faire 1 mois qu'il nous bassine avec le fait qu'il a 1000po dans sa guilde perso...


 :tired:

----------


## Ptit gras

Je propose que les animateurs animent des animations avec à la clé une baisse de l'animosité dans la guilde.

----------


## Maderone

Bon on va se calmer. On a tous notre point de vue, mais Pure même s'il a réputation à troller, est sérieux en ce qui concerne ce sujet. 
Vous voyez sa signature pourtant, il n'a pas mis de  ::ninja::  ou autre. Donc évitons les attaques gratuites et puériles. Et prenez en compte son avis comme quelque chose de sérieux, même si vous trouvez que c'est de la connerie Pure ( ::ninja:: )

----------


## olih

Une animation :

----------


## tibere

J'ai pas pu m’empêcher de rire en apprenant que la somme rentre pas en banque... et ça c'est canard ;o)
Pour l'aspect démocratique: le doodle lancé hier soir et la vente directe ce matin c'est moyen........ mais canard.
Pour la responsabilité qu'a prise maxi de faire avancer les choses c'est osé et canard...

sinon bah c'est fait quoi... et on passe à la suite... plutôt positif sous cet aspect là.


L'investissement dans une légendaire est très bien justifié par Kiyo, surtout pour le côté sage de pas tout dépenser bêtement en jetant par les fenêtres... pas tellement en ce qui me concerne pour la valeur "sûre" de l'objet vu que ça peut changer très vite sur une maj raté ou réussi d'Anet. On n'en sait fichtre rien quoi (des canards ont l'air doué en cet art, ce n'est pas mon cas)...
Ce qui m'ennuie là dedans c'est que ça nous fait encore des objets de valeur dans le coffre, qu'il faudra à un moment décider de les vendre et que ça fera une autre histoire de canards pour l’été prochain... 


Est-ce que ça vous direz  pas plutôt d'acheter quelques précus très demandés par la communauté canard..genre 3 ..de se voir irl et d'en profiter pour tirer au sort trois heureux gagnant des précus en question...
irl parce que le tirage est avec témoin.
précu plutôt que légendaire car il reste le chalenge à la personne de fabriquer son légendaire.

Vous allez dire et vous avez raison qu'une irl faut l'organiser...faut le temps pour et l’énergie...et je serais pas la première à pouvoir. mais je me dis que cette rencontre de cpc peut se faire un peu partout, n'est pas obligé de réunir tout les canards, 4 ou 5 suffiraient à faire un tirage dont on ne peux contester l'honnêteté.
je suis prés de Montpellier, y'en à peut être 3 autres qui trainent de ce coté..?

mais peut être certains canards préfèreront l'idée de gagner un precu par une performance et pas par l'effet d'un simple vote de chapeau où t'as la fève ou tu l'as pas...là faut organiser un challenge, c'est une autre histoire. (si on me fait sauter je perds c'est sûr ;o))



Sinon la teinture en forme de calendrier de noël, j'aime bien....( ça fait vénale, oui j'aime bien les cados ;o)) je pense qu'en plus ça donnera un sens concret, immédiat et optimiste à cette vente.

désolé du pavé j'essaye de trouver comme vous tous une soluce qui contente un maximum de canards ;o)

----------


## Drlecteur

Bon, alors, voila qui est fait.
On peux renommer en  "Décision de la guilde sur l'usage de l'argent de la vente d'Éternité."

Je propose un énorme "Think tank" qui débouchera sur un doodle avec vote des différends projet.
Chaque projet devra proposer un concept ou une idée pour utiliser partiellement cet argent avec la précision sur le nombre de personne que le projet peux toucher, et l'estimation du budget necessaire.  ::wub:: 
C'este une "animation" sympa qui peux voir éclore des projets tout aussi sympa, non ?

Sortez du débat "On aurai pas du vendre/Fallait vendre" si faute il y'a la guilde s'en occupera bien assez vite  :;): 

Pour gardez les sous, je recommande 4-5 personne, avec un Gdoc pour indiquer exactement combien ils ont reçu de la part de la guilde, consultable par nous autres canards

----------


## Maderone

Enfin quelqu'un qui fait avancer les choses ! Merci Drlecteur !

Pour les sous à garder, je pense pas que y'ait besoin d'un Gdoc. On saura tous qu'on a filé 1000 po à Zepo ou autre. Pas très important je trouve.

----------


## purEcontact

Idée d'un canard.
On donne les 3k po à Marcello DiGiacomo et à Ho-Ho-Tron.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

> Enfin quelqu'un qui fait avancer les choses ! Merci Drlecteur !


Y a quand même Tatsu qui a fait un listing (voir ici) des dernières propositions.

----------


## Maderone

Bonne idée, comme ça on aura plus à se soucier de sous. Ceux qui voulait garder Eternité ne toucheront rien, donc ça leur changera pas. Et ceux qui voulaient la vendre, bah tant pis pour eux !

Sinon on avait parlé de jouer les trader avec une petite partie des sous, on pourrait peut être y songer plus sérieusement là. Je prédis que l'ori va augmenter ! investissons  ::ninja:: 

Edit: 
Ah désolé pour Tatsu, j'ai trop l'habitude qu'il râle... Je te taquine maik !

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais c'est comme Pure entre deux post de troll on trouve de vrai bonne idée.  ::ninja::

----------


## Drlecteur

Effectivement, le coups des traders me semble à approfondir maintenant, ca peut amuser une petite partie de la guilde, occuper l'autre grace aux compte rendu [Peut etre que si vous faites des comptes rendu précis, je comprendrais comment dépasser mes 10 po]

Pour les projets, je propose un Gdoc ou une page web, recensant les projets postés ici, et permettant a chacun de voter pour l'un et pour l'autre ainsi que d'allouer une somme d'argent a l'activité; je m'explique:

Imaginons 4 projets distinct, demandant chacun une somme entre 30% et 60% du total, plus deux activités sans somme fixe: trading / banque 

Chacun pourrait voter pour un projet ou plusieurs [tant que nous ne dépassons pas 100%] et ensuite décider du % a mettre entre les mains des kerviels en herbe ou a garder en banques.

Le joueur A qui vote pour le projet a 60%, décide ensuite d'allouer 30% au trading et 10% a la banque
Le joueur B, lui, vote pour le projet B a 30% et le projet C a 40%. Client de la caisse d’épargne, il donne quedale au traders et garde 30% au chaud dans le coffre de guilde.

Lorsque un certain projet reçoit X% de votes positifs, la somme est débloquée, le total de 100% passe au nouveau solde de la guilde. L'argent alloué au traders est la moyenne de ce que les membres désirent.

On peux meme imaginer que chaque traders postent ses résultats et qu'on alloue a chacun une somme differente fct de leurs resultats  ::P: 

Bref, y'a plein d'idée pour organiser ca de façon un peu ludique.

----------


## purEcontact

> Pour le moment, nous avons :
> - Mettre 2 ordres d'achats sur des légendaires moins cher. Même si les ordres n'ont aucune chance de passer, l'argent reste bloqué quelque part (sauf erreur d'Arenanet)
> - Confier l'argent en le répartissant entre les animateurs.
> - Confier l'argent à Tynril.
> - Faire des cadeaux sous la forme de teintures non identifiés.
> - Donner 4po et des brouettes à chaque membre de la guilde.
> - Confier l'argent pour être placé (spéculation toussa toussa)


- Donner 3k po aux 2 clodos de l'arche (Marcello et Ho-Ho-Tron)
- Laisser l'équipe d'animateurs gérer l'argent

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tiens, pour les essais de spéculation, j'ai déjà une idée.
Attendre une à deux semaines et investir dans des flocons de neige.
Et pourquoi pas des cristaux de quartz dès maintenant.

Ce sont des investissements à long terme, voir très long terme pour le quartz.

----------


## Maderone

Le truc c'est que maintenant il faut faire attention parce que tout le monde spécule. Donc faut spéculer sur un item en gardant à l'esprit ce que les spéculateurs vont spéculer. C'est spéculant quoi.

----------


## purEcontact

::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Y a quand même un énorme paradox à vouloir spéculer pour, potentiellement, gagner plus d'argent alors qu'on sait déjà pas quoi faire de ce qu'on a dans les mains.

----------


## purEcontact

Ce qu'on sait, c'est que maintenant qu'on a beaucoup d'argent, il faut absolument le dépenser.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

> Y a quand même un énorme paradox à vouloir spéculer pour, potentiellement, gagner plus d'argent alors qu'on sait déjà pas quoi faire de ce qu'on a dans les mains.


C'est pas vraiment un paradoxe. Moi je considère le trading avec une partie de l'argent comme un truc fun à faire. On tente, on se prend pas la tête. Si ça marche, bah c'est cool. Si non, bah tant pis. Ca m'est égal de gagner plus d'argent en fait. C'est juste que c'est une option à envisager et qui coute "rien".

----------


## Maximelene

Pareil. Je considère que le fun de la spéculation, pour ceux que ça intéresse, c'est la spéculation elle-même, pas le résultat obtenu avec.

Je dirais bien que "l'important, c'est le voyage, pas la destination", mais ça ferait un peu exagéré.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

C'est le problème que me pose cette idée de spéculation. Je comprend sans peine que ça en amuse mais ça reste une activité très personnelle qui du coup pour moi doit se faire avec sa fortune personnelle, et non avec celle de la guilde. 

Je sais bien qu'aucun évent ne pourra réunir tout le monde ou amuser tout le monde, mais là même si ça ne concerne qu'une fraction de la somme ça fait beaucoup de risques et de problèmes en perspective notamment pour savoir à qui donner. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a une grosse somme qu'il faut la gaspiller, d'où le fait à la base de réduire la somme à disposition en faisant un investissement moins risqué.

Quant à ce qui pourrait être organisé avec la somme restée à dispo (soit les 1000po si on suit l'idée de Olih) je verrai plutôt des soirées évent comme celles de Wizi touchant les différents aspects du jeu : des soirées course de puzzle, des soirées évent en donjons, des soirées chasse au trésor dans le monde, des soirées spvp,.... En bref des occasions de réunir les gens de la guilde.

----------


## Sephil

Claquez tout dans des teintures Abyss. Ca baissera jamais. Et on peut faire des events de temps en temps pour en faire gagner une à un canard.

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est le problème que me pose cette idée de spéculation. Je comprend sans peine que ça en amuse mais ça reste une activité très personnelle qui du coup pour moi doit se faire avec sa fortune personnelle, et non avec celle de la guilde.


C'est pas faux non plus.

----------


## Tynril

Bon, pour commencer : haha. :D

Ensuite, pour le stockage, il y a une guilde de retraités canard qui existe, dans laquelle il n'y a en fait que quelques retraités et qui ne sert en fait plus à y mettre les retraités puisqu'on fait plus comme ça. Elle s'appelle "Les Canards Flingueurs" [CF]. Evidemment, elle a quasiment pas d'influence (genre 110 points), et encore moins de banque de guilde ou quoi que ce soit. Mais ce qu'on peut faire, c'est lui donner de l'influence d'une façon où d'une autre (soit en prenant une partie de la thune pour acheter des boosts d'influence, soit en y mettant des canards pour y faire monter l'influence), d'acheter les 3 coffres de banque, de mettre tous les animateurs dedans et de répartir les 2999po dans les 3 coffres.

Sinon, en attendant, si ça vous arrange, je veux bien stocker l'argent, si vous me faites confiance pour ça (bon, je pense que je perdrais mon taf si je commençais à jouer les scammers donc à la limite, le risque est mitigé).

---------- Post added at 19h33 ---------- Previous post was at 19h32 ----------

Je me permets quand même : c'était moins relou de stocker Éternité quand même.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Sinon, en attendant, si ça vous arrange, je veux bien stocker l'argent, si vous me faites confiance pour ça (bon, je pense que je perdrais mon taf si je commençais à jouer les scammers donc à la limite, le risque est mitigé).


Tu vas te faire licencier quand tu recevras 3000po par mail. Ils croiront que tu as acheté de l'or.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Trouves l'adresse de son patron maxi, je prépare le mail !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Ca serait tellement drôle... xD

----------


## Maximelene

> Ca serait tellement drôle... xD


Ce serait *surtout* dégradant pour l'image de la guilde. Voir un de ses membres bannis ouvrirait les portes à la déchéance de la structure. On ne serait plus Insert Coinz ou "la guilde Canard PC", mais "la guilde qui a acheté des golds".

Un tel comportement serait honteux, et toute action pouvant impliquer moralement la guilde mènerait à une exclusion immédiate du membre en question.

----------


## purEcontact

Faisons donc ça !
Piquer du ravitaillement dans BP en plein pré-prime, pré-patch pour finir le succès McM sera, du coup, beaucoup moins honteux !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ce serait *surtout* dégradant pour l'image de la guilde. Voir un de ses membres bannis ouvrirait les portes à la déchéance de la structure. On ne serait plus Insert Coinz ou "la guilde Canard PC", mais "la guilde qui a acheté des golds".
> 
> Un tel comportement serait honteux, et toute action pouvant impliquer moralement la guilde mènerait à une exclusion immédiate du membre en question.


Encore pire, ça serait un membre qui bosse pour Arenanet dans la guilde qui aurait acheter des golds, c'est môche.

----------


## Zepolak

Oh my... J'ai tout loupé moi... Je suis heureux d'avoir vu néanmoins que les gens ont fini par se faire des bisous  :^_^: 

Je pense que c'est mieux que Tynril les récupère par le coffre de guilde (en trois coups donc, autant éviter d'actionner les détecteurs d'Anet) plutôt que ce soit partagé par les autres animateurs. Y a une "assurance" supplémentaire sur le compte de Tynril.

Bon après, quant à la question de ce qu'on fait des sous...

Le coup des tradeurs de guilde, c'était une idée sur laquelle Caf a insisté "physiquement" mais après réflexion, elle est pas mal. On résout plusieurs soucis : 
 - une partie des sous redevient active dont disparaît de la question immédiate
 - cette partie de sous reste disponible pour "n'importe quoi" si un truc géant apparaît dans un patch d'Anet
 - les tradeurs qui jouent avec ces sous s'amusent de le faire. 
Bien sûr, c'est du trading avec de l'argent qui n'est pas à toi. Certes. Ça finit en drame dans la vie réelle. Mais bon, on va dire que dans le cadre d'un jeu vidéo, la portée n'est pas trop grande non ? Surtout si on parle bien d'une partie, juste, de ces sous. (600-700po par exemple, divisé sur 2, 3 ou 4 canards tradeurs connus et volontaires).

----------


## Tynril

Surtout si j’achète des golds à Maximelene qui est aussi un membre de la guilde. Déshonneur.

----------


## Maximelene

Je vends pas cher d'or, aller visite www.premiumgoldpassher.com 100po € 10, € 110 1000po en tout securite ne plus hesiter livre 24h toute fidelite merci

----------


## purEcontact

Tu travail pas pour pvpbank ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Ils paient les chinois trop cher, et les représentants français pas assez. J'ai monté ma propre affaire.

Et maintenant que j'ai un agent dans la place, je vais dominer le marché. J'ai aussi des contacts chez Bioware et Blizzard. Si quelqu'un veut se faire recruter par Carbine ou Bethesda, d'ailleurs, je suis prêt à l'aider et à le financer...

----------


## Ragiel

Perso j'approuve l'idée du trading.

Ca permet de se fixer un objectif à la fois fun et hors du commun à l'échelle de la guilde et finalement quoi de mieux que de se dire je suis dans une guilde hors du commun  :B): 

C'est un challenge de guilde, il implique une bonne dose de confiance entre ses membres (ceux qui auront l'argent) et de solidarité importante (pas de gains pour les traders) bref j'aime le concept.

Et puis ajouter un vrai challenge dans un jeu qui en manque cruellement, c'est tout bon!

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> C'est le problème que me pose cette idée de spéculation. Je comprend sans peine que ça en amuse mais ça reste une activité très personnelle qui du coup pour moi doit se faire avec sa fortune personnelle, et non avec celle de la guilde. 
> 
> Je sais bien qu'aucun évent ne pourra réunir tout le monde ou amuser tout le monde, mais là même si ça ne concerne qu'une fraction de la somme ça fait beaucoup de risques et de problèmes en perspective notamment pour savoir à qui donner. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a une grosse somme qu'il faut la gaspiller, d'où le fait à la base de réduire la somme à disposition en faisant un investissement moins risqué.
> 
> Quant à ce qui pourrait être organisé avec la somme restée à dispo (soit les 1000po si on suit l'idée de Olih) je verrai plutôt des soirées évent comme celles de Wizi touchant les différents aspects du jeu : des soirées course de puzzle, des soirées évent en donjons, des soirées chasse au trésor dans le monde, des soirées spvp,.... En bref des occasions de réunir les gens de la guilde.


100% d'accord.

----------


## purEcontact

Mon avis :

- J'aime pas l'idée du trading.
On donne l'occasion à une dizaine de canard de "s'amuser" tandis que les autres n'ont rien.
Si je dis "s'amuser", c'est que devoir rendre des comptes sur chaque action entreprise, ça va vite être lourd.
Et même si j'ai globalement confiance dans les membres, il risque d'y avoir des dérives.

- J'aime pas l'idée de mettre des ordres d'achats sur des légendaires.
A la limite, comme l'a proposé Sephil, sur les teintures "Abysse" ça me dérangerait moins.
Admettons qu'on ait acheté 2 légendaires, on en fait quoi ? On les remet en banque et on refait la discussion qu'on a eu hier dans 6 mois ?
Drama en perspective, mauvaise idée.

- Faire des cadeaux.
On l'a pas fait avec 300 po, pourquoi on le ferait avec 3.000 ?
Et puis quelque soit le cadeau qu'on ferait, on aurait des mécontents : un minipet ? Papry, une teinture ? Wizi.

- Donner de l'argent aux membres.
Pareil qu'au dessus, on a pas divisé 300 po, pourquoi on diviserait 3.000 po ?
Même si Tynril fait le ménage de temps en temps, je suis certains que pas mal de canards ne jouent plus.
Du coup, ça reviendrait au même que filer directement l'argent à Ho-Ho-Tron (le fun en moins).

- Filer toute la thune à Ho-Ho-Tron
Même si ça me plait parce qu'au moins, on aura plus à se soucier de quoi en faire, ça va pleurer dans les chaumières.
Du coup, on va éviter.

- Confier l'argent aux animateurs ou à Tynril.
Ça me pose pas de soucis, j'ai confiance dans les animateurs et je vois mal l'un d'entre eux se barrer avec la caisse.
Je préfère quand même l'idée de Tynril : claquer des po dans l'influence de la guilde de retraité pour avoir 3 onglets de banque et déposer les 3k po.

Globalement, je comprends pas pourquoi l'argent de la guilde vous brûle subitement les doigts.
Il y a plus de sous en banque, on donne de meilleurs récompenses aux events qu'on organise.
Typiquement, Wizi avait investi 30 po dans un mini-tequatl que personne n'a gagné (me semble).
Si on avait de l'argent à "jeter par les fenêtres" à ce moment là, peut être qu'il aurait pris des lots de consolation à tout les participants (comme je le faisais lors de mes premières chasses).

----------


## Ptit gras

Il y a moyen d'organiser plein de soirées avec récompenses à la clé pour continuer d'entretenir l'élan présent dans la guilde. Le problème c'est d'avoir le temps et la volonté d'organiser un truc.

----------


## purEcontact

> Le problème c'est d'avoir le temps et la volonté d'organiser un truc.


Bah pas seulement.
Quand tu prends le temps d'organiser un event et que tu as de moins en moins de joueurs qui viennent, au bout d'un moment, tu en organises plus.
Personnellement, quand j'ai vu que j'arrivais à peine à réunir 8 joueurs dans ma dernière chasse au trésor, j'ai décidé que ce serait la dernière.

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est parce que les gens t'aiment pas  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Ils pouvaient pas me blairer au début non plus, donc ça explique pas tout  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Tout le monde ne te connaissait pas encore.

Maintenant, si.

----------


## tibere

y'a pur dans purcontact ;o)

j'avais aussi proposé des precus plutôt que des légendaires en tirage au sort version irl, c'est moins cher les precus , ça permet plus de gagnants, et un tirage au sort nécessite que 4 canard décident de boire un café ensemble quelque part..sais pas mais p'tet moins chiant que d’organiser un event ^^

----------


## Maderone

Hey tiens, j'ai une idée !
On pourrait proposer des défis aux canards et leur offrir une récompense pour l'accomplissement de ces défis ! 

Genre : Celui qui chante une chanson d'ABBA, dimanche soir aux missions de guilde, en entier, gagne 10 po !
Ou alors : Si tu réussi à redonner à Pure l'envie d'organiser des chasses aux trésors (merdiques, parce que y'a que les noobs qui font du RvR qui gagnent) tu gagnes 10 po !

----------


## Zepolak

Euuuh... Je veux bien des défis, mais je veux bien que... Euh...
Comment dire...

----------


## purEcontact

Défi : Celui qui arrive à faire chanter du ABBA à Papy_Harry et sa compagne ET qui reste jusqu'au bout pour l'écouter, gagne 10 po.
Des volontaires ?

----------


## Maderone

T'es vache là, Pure... Personne y arrivera  ::P: 




> Euuuh... Je veux bien des défis, mais je veux bien que... Euh...
> Comment dire...


C'est quoi le soucis ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Hey tiens, j'ai une idée !
> Genre : Celui qui chante une chanson d'ABBA, dimanche soir aux missions de guilde, en entier, gagne 10 po !


 ::trollface:: 
Ne me tentez pas.

----------


## Maximelene

Nan mais c'est trop facile comme défi ça !

Pour 20po, filmez vous en train de chanter du ABBA, et postez le sur Youtube avec Insert Coinz dans le titre.

Vous pouvez le faire avec du Justin Bieber ou du Rebecca Black pour 50po.

----------


## garmid

Celine dion c'est combien ?  ::): 

Et lara fabian ? Nana mouskouri on peut aussi ?

----------


## Maximelene

30po pour ces 3 là.

----------


## mikelion

Je veux bien vous chanter toutes les chansons de jean-michel jarre.

----------


## Maderone

Le but d'un défi, c'est pas que ça vous arrange de le réaliser  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Non, il faudrait un truc vraiment innommable, infâme, le genre de truc qui te dégoute du jeu à tout jamais, qui te donne envie de fuir et te recroqueviller en position foetale dans un coin pour ne plus en bouger pour les 20 prochaines années.

Par exemple, un run donjon, rodeur only.

----------


## Maderone

Tu veux dire, comme le groupe de 5 rodeurs qui a fait le lupicus en 45 secondes ?

----------


## garmid

> Je veux bien vous chanter toutes les chansons de jean-michel jarre.


On déconne pas avec JMJ, siouplait  ::): 

Fan intégral inside ... même de ses pires albums ... ::ninja:: 

Mikelion va nous chanter les mots bleus dans ce cas ...  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

> Tu veux dire, comme le groupe de 5 rodeurs qui a fait le lupicus en 45 secondes ?


Non, en rodeur stuff bienfaiteur. C'est opti !

----------


## Sephil

> Non, il faudrait un truc vraiment innommable, infâme, le genre de truc qui te dégoute du jeu à tout jamais, qui te donne envie de fuir et te recroqueviller en position foetale dans un coin pour ne plus en bouger pour les 20 prochaines années.
> 
> Par exemple, un run donjon, rodeur only.


Le donjon ne se fait pas tout seul dans ce cas ? oO

----------


## Bartinoob

Finir cita c1 en solo, c'est un bon challenge je trouve  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Finir cita c1 en solo, c'est un bon challenge je trouve


C'est à double tranchant ça.
Le seul moyen hypothétiquement de finir cita C1, c'est d'exploit.
Et ça vaut un ban de la guilde ^^

----------


## Bartinoob

Ils sont pas drôles tes jelb  :Emo:

----------


## Caf

> Ils pouvaient pas me blairer au début non plus, donc ça explique pas tout


Refais un event avec 50po à la clé, même moi je serai capable de ressortir mon vieux Caf pour tenter de venir rafler le magot !!! (si ya rien à gagner ça intéresse personne !!)  ::trollface::

----------

